#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-08
<canthus13> paultag: see this yet?  http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/11/hack_the_new_xbox_kinect_and_collec.html
<paultag> hell yeah canthus13
<paultag> rocken
<BiosElement> paultag, That is epic
<BiosElement> Microsoft takes the apple route
<BiosElement> And they admit it...and people don't seem to care >.>
<BiosElement> At least apple pretends they're not doing it
<deejoe_> bah
<deejoe> a pox on both their houses
<deejoe> pretends they aren't doing what, BiosElement?
<BiosElement> deejoe, Pretend they aren't preventing you from using your iPhone however you want. They at least hide behind "We're doing x to improve user expirence" etc.
<BiosElement> Microsoft flat out says "We dun let you do what u want. Peroid."
<deejoe> I don't see the difference, really.
<deejoe> it isn't to *improve* the experience of what you've already bought that Apple does that, ostensibly, it's to *maintain* the user experience.
<BiosElement> deejoe, The diff is apple claims it's for a good reason. Microsoft just claims they'll keep doing it
<deejoe> ie, tamper-prevention.
<deejoe> so, it's the same.
<BiosElement> Eh nah, i Disagree. It's a tad different
<deejoe> does that difference really matter to you?
<BiosElement> It does. It's just my opinion but it does matter to me. Apple at least has a semi-logical arguement. Microsoft just claims they don't want you using your toy however you want
<deejoe> that's not what they're saying.  They're just saying they don't want people "tampering" with it.
<deejoe> you're reading the rest into it.
<BiosElement> No? I'm really not. I think you misunderstand me or something. :|
<deejoe> Apple probably had to elaborate because of that legal case they were wrapped up.
<deejoe> BiosElement: are we reading the same thing?
<deejoe> the words "you" don't even appear, do they?
<deejoe> the word "safeguards" does, though
<deejoe> and that can as easily be read as being for the benefit of the user as anything else.
<BiosElement> aka preventing me from using the device I paid for. For 'no reason'.
<deejoe> s/wrapped up/wrapped up in/
<deejoe> but that's an argument based on the effects, not on the claims, and the effects for Apple and MS are the *same*
<BiosElement> Effect is the same, but at least apple's pr understands people will disagree and throws 'some' arguement their way
<deejoe> I mean, hell, Apple just shut down all their clone cable makers.
<deejoe> Apple sings you a sweet song of bullshit, and so that warms your heart, eh?
<deejoe> bah
<BiosElement> I'm not an apple fan. Hell, I've ranted about them before. But I do think they're a degree better then microsoft in this particular instance.
<deejoe> and I see any difference as a drop in a huge bucket
<deejoe> ie, not worth defending
<BiosElement> I'm just defending my opinion. I just think it's a subtle difference in how the diff companies operate.
<deejoe> and, as I said, probably the result more of their attempt to block alternate firmware as anything.
<deejoe> MS is approaching Apple's litigiousness, but I think they still have a way to go.
<deejoe> and, FWIW, I see Apple as *worse* in this regard.
<deejoe> whoah
<deejoe> I wonder if that quit message is serious
<Cheri703> random note: the makers of the kinect actually shopped it to apple first
<Cheri703> that's always his quit message if I recall correctly
<Cheri703> yo homies
<BiosElement> Hey Cheri703
<Cheri703> how are you doing?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Not bad. Just got business cards printed up for Media Bridges tomorrow.
<Cheri703> very cool
<Cheri703> how si that going?
<Cheri703> *is
<BiosElement> Heh, it's gonna be a mess but hopefully I won't make the loco look bad. :P
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> did those case studies help at all?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Ahh yeah they were useful. Right now I'm just gonna play it by ear and am just grabbing a few nice big numbers for users and such.
<Cheri703> good good :)
<BiosElement> Yeah
<BiosElement> Just jotting some of these down heh
 * BiosElement hunts for how many LoCo's there are
<BiosElement> Be nice if the directory listed how many there were
<BiosElement> Someone do me a fav and count these up if you got a sec: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ I'm trying to hunt through other articles. >.>
<Cheri703> sure
<BiosElement> Thanks Cheri703
<Cheri703> 166
<Cheri703> just copied them into OO spreadsheet :)
<Cheri703> makes life easier, counts them for you
<BiosElement> Thanks hahaha. That's a good way to do it :P
 * Cheri703 does that often
<BiosElement> Wait...we're dumping X too? Wow
<canthus13> Hrm... Teh kinect will take naked pictures of you.
<Cheri703> I'm kind of annoyed that now that I'm getting involved in ubuntu and really liking ubuntu, they're like, "oh, let's change EVERYTHING including major positive points about ubuntu" >.<
<canthus13> Me too. I'm eyeballing other distros.  We'll see how it goes.
<BiosElement> It may be a great idea, but it may bite em. I'll be the first to say I dnno what I'm talking about when it comes to X. :P
<Cheri703> :( I don't want to have to change distros...I might just stick with 10.04 for a while...it's just, how do I promote it to other people when I don't like the changes being made :/
<BiosElement> I'm sure someone will roll a custom version with the old system :P
<canthus13> Yeah, but the little custom versions tend to die off quickly.
<BiosElement> If it turns out to be a bad idea, it'll rollback. heh
<Unit193> Linux Mint?
<Unit193> It's Ubuntu based
<Unit193> (If I remember right)
<Cheri703> I've heard bad things about mint...good things too, but...I don't know that I'd try it
<BiosElement> Meh, I generally feel mint pretends it's not based on Ubuntu. Though apparently that was due to canonical bitching >.>
<deejoe> mint has a debian-based version lately, too
<Unit193> I have it on some computer... but I don't use that computer much...
 * Cheri703 needs another show to watch, got most of the way through the first season of SeaQuest and can't handle any more
<BiosElement> haha that didn't take long :P
<Cheri703> I watched 17 episodes
<canthus13> Cheri703: Dr. Who.
<Cheri703> hmmmmmm.....yes
<canthus13> Or Torchwood... If you don't mind seeing men make out.
<Cheri703> found a torrent of the old ones...200gb for seasons 1-26
<Cheri703> o.O
<Unit193> you got the space? :-D
<Cheri703> . o O (ponders the 500gb external hdd that isn't often used)
<canthus13> Wow. I've got all the current episodes...
 * Cheri703 likes watching a show from the very beginning
<canthus13> You could safely start with the current rendition... (Drs. 8, 9, and 10)
<Cheri703> yeah, but that won't keep me amused for a long period of time...
<Cheri703> I pretty much have stuff on as background noise
<Cheri703> the one good thing about having cable: random stuff to have on
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<BiosElement> Whew, Ars TEchnica really needs to start moderating comments. >.<
 * BiosElement is really loving the rants about how "OMFG NO NETWORK TRANSPARENCY I DUN USE MA 1337 SSH HAXS!". Seems people forget ubuntu isn't a power user distro >.>
<nlawson> does someone have william chambers phone number?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<_bbb> hey paultag
<paultag> howdy there _bbb
<paultag> How goes?
<_bbb> saw you were at nightown sat night
<_bbb> i was at the grog
<_bbb> for electric six
<paultag> _bbb, dude I almost went!!!!
<paultag> _bbb, my buddy was there, he's a big dude with a ginger bear. Looking stupid as hell with a cozy for his tall boy ( I'm guessing PBR )
<paultag> _bbb, well fuck! Next time you're hitting something at the grog, let me know, I love hitting up shows
 * Cheri703 went to the grog shop years ago
<paultag> Cheri703, I love it
<paultag> BRB, shower time for me.
<thafreak> WHAT'S UP CLEVELAND
<thafreak> yay, davmail is behaving better again! I can stop booting that windows pc just to run outlook!
<thafreak> nm, methinks I spoke to soon...
<_bbb> will do
<Cheri703> http://work.failblog.org/2010/11/08/job-lols-it-doesnt-even-need-a-firewall/
 * BiosElement survived the Media Bridges meeting ^_^
<TheErk> yay!
<BiosElement> haha, actually went pretty welll. Now another group knows wth a LoCo is >.>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-09
<Cheri703> chocolate/hazelnut ice cream = AWESOME
<BiosElement> Yay
 * Cheri703 made some last night and ate some a bit ago :)
<_bbb> ever had the queen city cayanne from jeni's?
<_bbb> recommended
<Cheri703> no, I've only had a few from there
<Cheri703> it's EXPENSIVE
<_bbb> its chocolate and chili
<_bbb> yeah
<_bbb> i think i paid $10 for a pint
<Cheri703> I can make mine for about $2 per pint or less, depending on if I have to buy my own goat milk or if I get it free from some people I know...
<Cheri703> and I can make all kinds of fun flavors
<_bbb> well yeah
<Cheri703> and I can make about 3 batches in quick succession before the thing needs to go back in the freezer (made 3 flavors in one day a few weeks ago)
<_bbb> sounds like work!
<Cheri703> well, we were going to dinner with some friends
<Cheri703> and not that much work, mix up the stuff, dump it in the thing, crank every 3-5 min
<deejoe_> which maker do you have Cheri703?
<_bbb> and which flavors?
<Cheri703> http://www.amazon.com/Donvier-837409W-1-Quart-Cream-Maker/dp/B00006484E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1289327889&sr=8-1
<Cheri703> and that day I made mint chocolate chip, strawberry, and chocolate chip cookie dough
<Cheri703> I have also made chocolate, vanilla, chocolate hazelnut, a not-especially-successful apple cider sorbet (still working on that one)
 * Cheri703 didn't pay $60 for an ice cream maker, mom found it for $6 at a yard sale
<deejoe_> there's an awesome recipe for grapefruit sorbet I made years ago
<Cheri703> ooo, that sounds refreshing
<deejoe_> alternated between freezing on a cookie sheet and mixing in a food processor
<Cheri703> ah, nice
<deejoe_> I think it'd be fun to try it in a paddle-containing ice cream maker on a small scale like that
<deejoe_> the normal back-yard ice-cream maker is far too big
<Cheri703> I HIGHLY recommend the donvier...it's really easy and really good, and easy to clean as well
<deejoe_> might have to be a holiday gift list item
<deejoe_> so, thanks for the link
<Cheri703> sure :)
<Cheri703> I use non-cooked recipes
<Cheri703> they are quick to melt, but I find the texture really good and much easier to pep
<Cheri703> *prep
<Cheri703> I use whole goat milk, easier on the system than cow milk
<canthus13> Made from a whole goat?
<Cheri703> yes, yes it is
<canthus13> Ah.  I'd think you would only need the back half...
<Cheri703> no, have to have the hooves and horns
<deejoe_> some people like more crunch
<Cheri703> that's what gives it flavor
<canthus13> Mmm...
<Cheri703> goaty goat goat
<canthus13> Goats are tasty.
 * canthus13 loves bbq goat.
<Cheri703> at whatever point that I own my own property and have the space, I'll have a few dairy goats and some chickens...
<Cheri703> protein sources that don't require death are always good if I'm raising them myself :)
 * canthus13 has no problem slaughtering food.
<canthus13> Can't stand pure trophy hunters, though. :(
<canthus13> Nothing worse than finding a bloated, rotting, headless, half-skinned animal in the woods. :(  You'd think they'd have the courtesy to at least donate the meat.
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm fine with people who hunt and EAT what they kill, or as you said, donate the meat, and I'm fine with eating meat in general, but no organs (or tongue or whatever) and I (as much as possible) avoid eating meat on the bone
<Cheri703> if I can build the animal from the parts I'm eating, then that's not so good...also if I were to look the animal in the eye when it was alive, then be presented with meat from it, no go
<Cheri703> so if I were producing my own food source, dairy and eggs would be about it on the protein side...
<canthus13> Heh.
<JonathanD> trade with a neighbor who is also producing his own food.
<Cheri703> JonathanD: exactly, that'd work too
<canthus13> I was watching a youtube video of some guy slaughtering his rabbits... Kinda creepy in a way.  He actually has a little dandelion garden just for the condemned.. Lets 'em get a good nibble, then shoots 'em in the back of the head.
<Cheri703> I just couldn't go "oh, I have fed you and cared for you EVERY DAY and now I'm going to kill and eat you"
<Cheri703> ugh, no
<canthus13> But at the same time, he was very nice to them, right up to the end.
<Cheri703> well, that's good, humane (ish?) practices are good, I just wouldn't be able to do it
<Cheri703> or watch someone do it
<Cheri703> people gore I have no problem with, animals? bad.
<Cheri703> I watch movies where people are beaten up, killed, whatever, but some movie had a guy stomp a dog to death, I was done. that was completely off the list
 * Cheri703 doesn't like animal abuse
<Cheri703> food is a different story (though there are some CRAPPY practices there too)
<deejoe_> "pets or meat?"
 * canthus13 feels much the same.
<canthus13> meaty pets. :P
<canthus13> a friend of mine was mostly vegetarian because she grew up on a farm and couldn't bear the thought of eating a former pet...
<canthus13> She'd happily eat chicken, though.. she thought they were evil little animals. :)
<_bbb> el chupacabra!
<canthus13> la chickencabra.
<Buzz_> What's up Buckeyes?
<Buzz_> I've been using ubuntu (and other linux OS) for about 4 years
<Buzz_> was curious what you guys like for mp3 software....I'm currently using Audacious
<Buzz_> OH...I'm on a minimal install of 10.04
<dmcglone> Hi peeps ;-)
<Buzz_> hi
<dmcglone> hello Buzz_ are you the new kid on the block?
<Buzz_> I suppose I am
<Buzz_> been messin with ubuntu since 8.04 (I think)
<Buzz_> am totally loving my minimal install....CLI isn't nearly as tough as I thought it would be, lol
<dmcglone> thats cool. I've been a linux users since '93
<Buzz_> wow, you've forgot more about linux that I know
<Buzz_> I've messed with a few different distros....fedora, kanotix, all the buntu's, crunchbang, pclos, ect....
<Buzz_> I keep coming back to Ubuntu
<Buzz_> anyway, nice to find Ohio Ubuntu, I'm sure I'll be here often
<dmcglone> :-) glad to hear
<paultag> challah all
<paultag> thanks dmcglone :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-10
<dmcglone> paultag: for?
<dmcglone> Hiya Cheri703
<canthus13> bah. My mouse has suddenly decided to flip out on me.
<canthus13> ....and now it's working again.
<canthus13> that was weird.
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I got it
<Cheri703> hey
 * Cheri703 was driving home earlier
<canthus13> ...as long as you're not driving home now, while IRCing. :)
<Cheri703> nah
<Cheri703> sitting on my couch eating an ice cream cone
<Cheri703> was verreh tasteh
 * BiosElement wants an ice cream cone! >.>
<Cheri703> BiosElement: if you make it up to mansfield, I'll make some ice cream for you
<BiosElement> haha careful, I might hold ya to that :P
 * Cheri703 still has a little bit of the chocolate/hazelnut left
<paultag> dmcglone, humm?
<Cheri703> seriously, if/when we have the multi-reloco gathering up here (still hoping to do that in the spring) I can take requests and make up various types
<BiosElement> Yeah, I think it's a must to get the diff reloco's gathered all over
<thafreak> Anyone know what the name of the app to change monitor settings is?
<thafreak> I'm trying to run it from fluxbox, to get my netbook to switch to external monitor
<thafreak> the keyboard keys are not seeming to work.
<thafreak> nevermind...gdm can figure it out before I log into fluxbox
<BiosElement> Morning folks
<BiosElement> :P
<thafreak> BiosElement: you have my vote...under one condition...I get to call you "willy" chambers...
<thafreak> ?
<BiosElement> >.> I really don't care. :P
<paultag> thafreak, ahahahahahahahahahaha
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> Oh nice...I just had to show my boss amazon's AWS website, and I notice that new users now get 5GB free storage on S3/month for their first year
<paultag> thafreak, :)
<deejoe> yeah, I'm wondering if I'll be able to get a free instance for work, and then a free instance for personal.
<BiosElement> Wow...
<BiosElement> Apache Foundation is protecting Oracle/Sun's breach of contract by trying to scuttle the JCP Council agreement for Java 7 and yet people make Apache out to be the bad guys. Awesome
 * BiosElement has a solution. apt-get purge java
<deejoe> BiosElement: they're what?
<deejoe> got link?
<BiosElement> deejoe, A few pages ago, lemme grab it ^_^
<BiosElement> deejoe, http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/11/apache-foundation-to-vote-down-java-7-protesting-oracle-abuses.ars
<deejoe> BiosElement: ah, thanks
<BiosElement> deejoe, The long/short of it is sun/oracle release some of the code FOSS but the 'java test suite' to verify it's a legit java setup and such is 'not' open source. Meaning Apache's java thingy isn't actually java per oracle/sun
<deejoe> got it
<BiosElement> Kinda a joke really. >.>
<deejoe> I think it's safe to say that detractors of Apache's position are invested in Java first, and have concerns about software freedom only second, if at all.
<deejoe> not that hard to imagine, given the prevalence of java in CS education of late
<BiosElement> deejoe, Heck, some of the comments are "I DUN CARE!" flat out :P
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> well, guess what, Apache et al dun care back at you.
<deejoe> ("you" meaning "them" of course :-)
<BiosElement> Hey, the way I see it, Oracle/Sun wanna play games and destroy their own JCP thingy, Apache's just playing the same game in return
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-11
<BiosElement> BTW Cheri703 thanks for the hand the other day. Came in handy for the meeting. ^_^
<Cheri703> those case studies?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Aye, that and the LoCo numbers
<Cheri703> awesome! glad I could help :)
<BiosElement> ^_^
<BiosElement> Hmm, we really need more LoCo specific projects.
<Cheri703> agreed
<Cheri703> so I found out that the first mansfield ubuntu hour will likely be me and my husband only -_-
<Cheri703> but we'll see
<Cheri703> :/
<BiosElement> Cheri703, It can take some time to get momentum. I've found wearing my Ubuntu hat when going out actually gets a few conversations a trip heh
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 can't easily wear a baseball cap during daily life
<Cheri703> I have been vaguely pondering an ubuntu pin or something
<BiosElement> lol, I'm luckily young enough to pull it off without being an idiot >.>
<Cheri703> I do keep my keys on that lanyard I got at olf
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> Cheri703: I use an ubuntu lanyard for my ID at work. :)
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> Also, stickers all over my laptop help to encourage questions.
<BiosElement> hehe
<Cheri703> I might try to go chat up someone in the cs dept at the local college...get the word out that way
 * Cheri703 is weird about stickers on things, keeps things as bare as possible
 * canthus13 does too, but people tend to frown on being bare in public.
<canthus13> Besides, it's getting cold now.
<canthus13> Argh. My kid is singing the Imperial Theme.
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> And he's not just singing it. he's singing ALONG with it. He's listening to the whole albun.
<BiosElement> Have fun
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> so...how's things?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Dull
<Cheri703> same here...
<BiosElement> Althugh I've had 3 fish fillets tonight. >.>
 * Cheri703 is super board
<Cheri703> *bored
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> I had a gyro and some ice cream
<BiosElement> heh I had two since dad didn't eat his, then I had another cause I was hungry
<Cheri703> that works
<BiosElement> And I could probably finish off a forth but then I'd feel a total pig >.>
<Cheri703> heh
<BiosElement> Speaking of which, gotta get an ice cream bar :P
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I need to clean out the ice cream maker and make my next attempt
<BiosElement> haha good plan
<Cheri703> I sometimes have a protein shake for breakfast (milk, protein powder, mint extract), and I'm going to see how it turns out as ice cream...
<BiosElement> 'Consumers Call for Boycott of Amazon Over 'Pedophile's Guide''
<BiosElement> ^Wow...
<Cheri703> yeah, I saw that...
<BiosElement> I dunno whos stupider
<Cheri703> meant to post this earlier: http://wins.failblog.org/2010/11/10/epic-win-photos-it-company-win/
<BiosElement> Oh wow. I love people are crying about Call of Duty Black Ops bugs...If you spend several million dollars on a game, I'd really expect you to hire at least a few dozen play testers...
<Cheri703> woo! someone who has never heard of the loco is coming to ubuntu hour!
<Cheri703> friend of mine's client, friend was there, saw ubuntu things, told him about me and the ubuntu hour, we talked, he's coming!
<Cheri703> paultag: around?
<paultag> Cheri703, yoyoyo
<Cheri703> hey, so do I just declare myself reloco lead? or?
<Cheri703> since at the moment we don't technically HAVE a reloco, but first ubuntu hour is tonight
<paultag> Cheri703, well you don't declare it like you declare bankruptcy, just yell it at me and I'll note it :)
<paultag> Cheri703, you can declare it proudly, own it :)
<Cheri703> ok, so I guess I'm mansfield reloco lead
<paultag> yes ma'am
<paultag> Cheri703, changes noted, I'll add you to the system
<paultag> Cheri703, what's your LP?
<Cheri703> I don't know what you just did...or what's different about it...
<Cheri703> cheri703
<paultag> rocken
<Cheri703> do you need the actual link?
<paultag> all set Cheri703
<Cheri703> what's different about having "voice"
<paultag> nope
<Cheri703> ?
<paultag> Cheri703, it's just a way of identifying who's a part of the administrative team. It's an old flag that's only useful if we set the room to +m ( only those with voice may speak ), but it's most always -m ( anyone can speak ) in here
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<paultag> Cheri703, I added you to the LP group as well
<Cheri703> ok, I don't know what that means either, but cool :)
<paultag> Cheri703, it means you have as much rights over ~ubuntu-us-ohio as I do
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<paultag> Cheri703, you're part of the buckeyes ( via reloco-leads )
 * Cheri703 will rule with an iron fist
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> hehe
<Cheri703> cool
<paultag> rocken.
<paultag> thanks Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> sure sure :) I'm excited about this guy who is coming tonight, he's like 50, but he has never heard of the loco, he uses ubuntu
<Cheri703> so it'll be interesting
<paultag> sweet
<Cheri703> we'll probably log on here so I can show him around :)
<paultag> cool :)
<Cheri703> whining about open office: when I'm working on a spreadsheet, and I press the DELETE button, I want it to DELETE things, not give me an equivalent of a "clear" menu *angry face*
<BiosElement> Ugh I really hate running projects anymore. >.> Seems if it's not ubuntu related I'm the defacto enemy, no matter what it is.
<Cheri703> :(
<BiosElement> Heck, it's even my fault if someone ELSE brings something up. I 'must have' sown the seeds of dissent...in my own project, <,< sure
<Cheri703> that's....ridiculous
<Cheri703> is spwelton the columbus lead or gilbert?
<BiosElement> I think it might be gil, but I'm not really sure. COlumbus reloco is kinda vaporware.
<Cheri703> ok, I was perusing the website (not launchpad) and it shows spwelton
<BiosElement> launchpad is the accurate one
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> I don't know where to find reloco stuff on launchpad...
<greyfox-> unless there has been some recent change, the columbus lead should be gilbert.
<Cheri703> ok, the website is out of date then
<greyfox-> link please? I don't remember where that stuff is on LP either
<Cheri703> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/reloco
<Cheri703> and you could add mansfield while you're at it :)
<greyfox-> Hmm, I'm not sure I can do that
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> wasn't sure :)
<greyfox-> No prob.
<Cheri703> can I steal logos off of our site?
<Cheri703> to use for ubuntu hour related things?
<greyfox-> I'm a little confused about the various websites too. There seems to be kind of a decentralized group of things like ohio.ubuntu-us, LP, the wiki, etc. I'm not quite clear on the "official" relationship among them
<Cheri703> yeah, I have no idea, maybe the "council" can work that out
<Cheri703> the lp is very sparse, as is the wiki
<Cheri703> but the .org is out of date
<greyfox-> I see
<Cheri703> so I dunno
<greyfox-> Sounds like these should be addressed by the council to me, too
<greyfox-> As far as images, I suppose you can take them. I'm not sure, but I don't see why not. I think there are some approved ones on the wiki...somewhere.
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> I like this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/8928303/Ohio-LoCo-Scarlet-n-Silver-192x192.png?ws.accept=application/json
<greyfox-> Aha, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ArtWork
<Cheri703> awesome, thanks :)
<greyfox-> Sure
<greyfox-> Oh wait... Come to think of it, the wiki and LP page are linked from ohio.ubuntu-us.org
<greyfox-> So I guess that should be viewed as our "main" site
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> then it should be up to date, no?
<greyfox-> Definitely
<greyfox-> I don't know what the process for that is. Should anybody just go edit things? Have a lead do it? I have no idea.
<greyfox-> I can't log in to that site using my LP account for some reason
<Cheri703> I couldn't either
<Cheri703> wanted me to make a new account or something
<greyfox-> I have only been visiting ohio.ubuntu-us because somebody linked me to the event calendar once, but I never really poked around that site. I'm doing that now and it is becoming more apparent that this is really a good place to keep up on what the loco is all about.
<greyfox-> I have been using IRC and the mailing list to keep up on things, but there were still things being talked about there that I didn't understand--things I'd never heard of, like the burning circle podcast
<greyfox-> the podcast is linked on that site too
<greyfox-> I guess it really is the main site for all things ohio loco
<greyfox-> I'll have to keep this in mind
<greyfox-> I always thought the main site was LP
<Cheri703> I still wonder what happened to burning circle 4...it went from 3 to 5
<Cheri703> I haven't listened to them yet though
<Cheri703> might do that this afternoon
<greyfox-> Heh, didn't notice that.
<Cheri703> ha, awesome: http://pthree.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/ubuntu-debit-card.png
<gilbert> greetz :)
<Unit193> Hey gilbert
<Cheri703> hi
<gilbert> what up peeps?
<Cheri703> nm, mansfield ubuntu hour tonight though :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: cool!  let us know how it goes
<Cheri703> will do
<dmcglone> Hi everybody
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> whats happenin today?
<Cheri703> ubuntu hour in 45 min
<dmcglone> in mansfield?
<Cheri703> yep yep
<dmcglone> cool, so it finally worked out huh?
<Cheri703> yeah, some people who might have come aren't able to, but by random chance a guy who uses ubuntu but didn't even know there was a loco will be there
<dmcglone> if we were having one here, I'd definitely be able to make it because of the holliday
<dmcglone> banks were closed today so day off!! :-)
<Cheri703> heh
 * Cheri703 just ate way too many tootsie rolls at once -_-
<dmcglone> now you'll be talking less at the meeting cuz your jaws will be too tired ;-)
<Cheri703> do you know anything about packet sniffing and running hardware trace things?
 * Cheri703 might need to do that tomorrow
<dmcglone> not much :-(
<dmcglone> the only packets I sniff are my packets of skittles ;-)
<dmcglone> I've got so much time on my hands today, I don't know what to do first!
<Cheri703> brb
<canthus13> Cheri703: What are you needing to sniff packets for?
<dmcglone> I'm back. had to eat dinner
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-12
<Unit193> EXT3 or 4?
<Unit193> (Installing Kubuntu)
<dmcglone> I always heard EXT4 still had problems
<dmcglone> but it supposed to have better journaling capabalities
<Unit193> The help part of the website is no use to me.... :( (in the "Disk Setup" I have no section for side by side)
<canthus13> Unit193: Depends. I've never had issues with either.
<canthus13> I've only installed ext4 on one machine, though.
<canthus13> 4 is supposed to be faster, but I don't really see it.
<Unit193> 3 it is then...
<Unit193> The disk setup used to be better for people dual booting...
<dmcglone> I'll be back I'm going to move my router and modem
<dmcglone> I'm back :-)
<Unit193> Welcome back!
<dmcglone> I was running wireless, but had to move my computer so I figured I might as well just stick the modem back over by my desk and plug it up
<Cheri703> mansfield ubuntu hour = success! (I thought)
<Unit193> Sweet!!
<Unit193> How was it?
<dmcglone> I'm missing my volume control on my pannel
<canthus13> Cheri703: Dunno if you caught my question before... What are you needing a packet sniffer for?
<Cheri703> Unit193: it was good! I taught bill (the guy who came), who has been programming for 44 years, about ssh -X :)
<Cheri703> canthus13: I need to track a file once it gets created and sent over the network...it's getting lost somehow
<canthus13> Hrm. That's odd. I'd traceroute first, see where the problems lie.
<canthus13> A sniffer on the receiving machine *might* be helpful....
<Cheri703> ok, I dunno, the service tech suggested package sniffer...
 * Cheri703 is a sponge, explain traceroute :)
<dmcglone> is it possible to remove evolution from the indicator applet?
<canthus13> Cheri703: It pings every machine between you and the destination.  tracert <address> from the command line.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<canthus13> bah. there's another utility that will continuously run tracert and track packet loss. can't remember what it is...
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<canthus13> mtr is what I was thinking of.
<Cheri703> ok
<canthus13> It helps pinpoint failing machines.
<Cheri703> ok, I'll look for any tutorials
<dmcglone> well I thought I solved that problem. NOT
<Cheri703> thanks canthus13
<dmcglone> Ah sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages removes that pesky icon
<canthus13> Cheri703: no prob.
<dmcglone> sheesh :-)
<Cheri703> I concur
<dmcglone> I don't know why I fiddle with this stuff.. LOL
<dmcglone> I'm thinking of upgrading to 10.10
<canthus13> dmcglone: you masochist.
<Unit193> You all use Gnome right?
<dmcglone> I do Unit193
<dmcglone> but most of my applications I use are KDE apps
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I use Kontact, kdevelop, kate to name a few
<dmcglone> I'm board so I'm upgrading to 10.10
 * canthus13 does.
<canthus13> mostly.
<dmcglone> what is mostly?
<Unit193> the way ubuntu has it setup I don't like it much (but somehow mint did) so I just use kubuntu ;)
<dmcglone> I like kubuntu, but I can't stand the kicker bar. it's a pain in the butt adding them stupid spacers to space things
<Cheri703> canthus13: I have some more questions about this traceroute and mtr thing
<dmcglone> I also can't stand the new kicker menu, and the old one just haphazzardly throws everything in there wherever it can find a free spot
<Unit193> The new menu style is not so good :(
<Cheri703> Unit193: We are having the next ubuntu hour NEXT thursday 11/18, and after that we are going to go to every other week (otherwise we would have hit thanksgiving and christmas eve eve)
<dmcglone> so I just use gnome desktop with kde apps :-) best of both worlds
<Cheri703> who was it that was able to edit the calendar?
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'll be back on in a bit... heading home.
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'm busy that night from 5:30-8:15 :'(
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> well, it'll happen again 2 weeks later...
<Unit193> Wow, Ubuntu is definitely looking way better then it did in 6.10! (less brown!)
<dmcglone> oh yeah
<dmcglone> works better too
<BiosElement> lol
<Unit193> Last time I used it was 6.10 way too brown... but much faster...
<Cheri703> canthus13: I know you said you're out, but let me know when you're back, I have a pm ready for you :)
<BiosElement> Could someone explain to me why in "google v facebook", google is somehow evil? I think people need to understand the internet is meant to SHARE information...as in you put it somewhere it's gonna be everywhere...That doesn't make google 'evil'. >.>
<Cheri703> because google is doing a "you won't let me have yours, so you can't have mine!"
<Cheri703> so they think that's wrong
<dmcglone> yours and mind what Cheri703?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Screw that, I don't HAVE to let you have a  thing. :P
<Cheri703> whereas, fb was taking info without google's permission in the first place, so google is simply saying, "fine, if you want to be swapping info, then let me have some of yours" and fb said no, so google said they'd cut off the flow from their side
<Cheri703> info dmcglone
<Cheri703> friend / contact lists
<dmcglone> whats so bad about it?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Actually, FB 'hacked' their way around the api block. So FB claims google is evil for letting people export data, BUT FB goes outta their way to help people 'be evil' from google lol
<Cheri703> yeah, basically
<dmcglone> what do you guys find this stuff???
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> ? Heh
<dmcglone> all this news?
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Eh, all over the place. ars technica is a good place to start even if I hate their guts anymore heh
<dmcglone> google is evil. I typed in "technica" and I get a footwear website.. LOL
<BiosElement> haha
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm back.
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> Oh why did they have to make a desktop comic widget....
 * Cheri703 is planning to exert some civil disobedience tomorrow....protest crappy bosses
<Cheri703> so I've gotten these questions a few times now, and I'm not sure what the best answers are: What do you do at an Ubuntu Hour? and Why should I come?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Talk. Meet people. Have fun.
<BiosElement> That's the simple answer anyway
<Cheri703> that's what I generally say
<BiosElement> Technically you can also fix bugs, write code, test stuff, teach people things, etc.
<BiosElement> BTW Oracle v. Google just turned into SCO 2
<BiosElement> Groklaw: "It's SCO II, at least in part, alleging that the infringed material is "Java method and class names, definitions, organization, and parameters; the structure, organization and content of Java class libraries; and the content and organization of Java’s documentation." Don't tell me it's APIs and methods and concepts again. And infringing the "organization" of Java documentation? Lordy."
<canthus13> ....Like we didn't know that was gonna happen?
<BiosElement> canthus13, Heh, not really. It's a joke of a suit. I look forward to Oracle running themselves into the ground.
<BiosElement> haha wow, I didn't know this. Oracle's being sued by the DoJ for fraud alligations. >.< Not to mention they're at war with HP, Google and also nuked OpenSolaris. >.> Wow.
<BiosElement> It's a textbook answer for the age old question: "How do I get rid of a great company>"
<BiosElement> UDS Decisions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> Herro.
<thafreak> Nothing like the smell of source compiling early in the morning
<canthus13> that's your fan burning out.
<thafreak> good thing I have a box full of replacement fans
<canthus13> What's stupid is my media server decided to stop booting the other day... I swapped CPU fans, it booted. tested the fan, it's fine. :(
<thafreak> Anyone see the rumors about facebook directly taking on gmail?
<deejoe> I think BiosElement was going on about something facebook/google yesterday, iirc
<deejoe> I don't know if it was about gmail as such
<BiosElement> No
<BiosElement> FB isn't gonna do that, it's not what they do. >.<
<BiosElement> FB is just being a little baby about things a of late. >.>
 * BiosElement hangs a sign on his door reading "Ubuntu Ohio Rumor Mill"
<deejoe> is that where one takes rumors to get them ground down to a fine and nutritious powder?
<thafreak> So, our sites here at work are completely unavailable...all because register.com is having "connectivity" issues, and therefore NONE of their dns servers are working
<thafreak> WTF happened to geo-redundant nameservers???
<thafreak> Apparently no one ever told them about having those
<greyfox-> I think thafreak is talking about this: http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/11/facebook-gmail-titan/
<greyfox-> "announcement coming monday"
<deejoe> > Oh, and assuming our sources prove accurate, this explains the timing of the Google/Facebook slap fight over contact information.
<thafreak> Does anyone have a recomendation for domain registration other than godaddy?
<canthus13> Who would recommend godaddy? :P
<thafreak> Well, I use them...
<thafreak> their site is aweful
<canthus13> so do I.  I wouldn't recommend them, though.
<thafreak> and a total bitch to do anything
<thafreak> but they're cheap, and so far reliable
<thafreak> right, neither would I
<canthus13> Try to get your domain name away from them, though...
<thafreak> hence the reason I asked if anyone would recommend a company other than them :)
<thafreak> Who would you go with?
<Cheri703> My domain is through my hosting
<Cheri703> thafreak: go to nodaddy.com
<Cheri703> they have alternatives listed
<canthus13> I dunno.  I only have one domain name...
 * canthus13 hasn't really worried about switching.
<thafreak> I used to use directnic...I think...but I switched to godaddy ages ago, cause they were cheaper
<thafreak> Out of curiousity...I'm looking to see where certain high profile domains are registered
<thafreak> digg.com...godaddy
<thafreak> slashdot, tucows...forgot about tucows...that's OLD school
<thafreak> can some one do a whois on google.com, and confirm they see what I'm seeing...
<canthus13> what am I confirming... asid from an assload of crap.
<thafreak> dunno
<thafreak> I was getting things like
<thafreak> Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM
<thafreak> Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZ.THE.BEST.WEBHOSTING.AT.WWW.FATUCH.COM
<thafreak> Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM
<canthus13> Oh. yeah.
<thafreak> Not sure what whois is doing there
<canthus13> Google snatched those up.
<canthus13> they were spam sites, virus sites, etc.. kinda like how cnet grabbed com.com because it was being used for viruses/spam.
<thafreak> geez, it seems all these big guys use "markmonitor"
<canthus13> Yup. trademark monitoring.
<thafreak> hmm...what are some smaller guys I can look at...like digg...
<thafreak> I guess reddit right
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-13
<dmcglone> Hi guys
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> hows that KDE install going?
<Unit193> It works.... mostly...
<dmcglone> whats mostly?
<Unit193> Some things I don't like as much as I used to
<Unit193> Package manager...
<dmcglone> are you running it now?
<dmcglone> do you like the new taskbar?
<Unit193> can be
<Unit193> It's about the same I think...
<dmcglone> using them spacers are rediculous
<dmcglone> also re-arranging the icons and stuff if a major pain in the arse
<Unit193> The program I used to use to configure grub I can't find...
<Unit193> and I'm too lazy to config menu.lst :)
<dmcglone> what was the name of it?
<Unit193> Yeah.... it was in the System Settings...\
<dmcglone> do you recall the name of it?
<Unit193> It just said "Grub"
<dmcglone> oh
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> I'm sure it had an install name... been too long since I installed it...
<dmcglone> I know what you mean, let me check here real quick
<dmcglone> was it StatUp-Manager?
<Unit193> I'm sure it was not that one...
<Unit193> that's the only one I could find...
<dmcglone> are you running 10.10?
<Unit193> Yep
<dmcglone> me too. I got the app I mentioned
<Unit193> It also doesn't handle KVM switches as well as the other
<dmcglone> maybe you were looking for the login screen settings?
<Cheri703> what doesn't handle kvm switches?
<Unit193> Kubuntu...
<Unit193> dmcglone: It had options to add bg pics to Grub change the order/name and some other stuff
<Unit193> Cheri703: I hit scrool lock twice then 1 or 2 (for what comp I want) the other OS on the same computer handles the change better then Kubuntu
<Cheri703> ah, mine has a physical button :)
<dmcglone> with KVM can the computers be on a network or do they need to be physically connected?
<Cheri703> the one I have is physically connected
<Cheri703> there may be networkable ones, but...I dunno, that's what vnc is for :)
<dmcglone> true
<Unit193> Cheri703: Mine also has a physical button but it's under the desk :)
<dmcglone> Unit193: mine is under the desk, but it's called a "trigger" ;-)
 * Cheri703 hearts the button
<Unit193> Back back in a sec
<Unit193> Back
<dmcglone> welcome back
 * Cheri703 is back too
<dmcglone> welcome back
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Unit193> Is there any kind of apt-get search?
<Cheri703> synaptic?
<canthus13> apt-cache search <keyword>
<Unit193> canthus13: does that work for packages you don't have installed?
<canthus13> Umm.. no.
<canthus13> For that, use synaptic.
<Cheri703> gui ftw!
<canthus13> ...I don't think,, anyway.  I've never tried apt-cache search for stuff I didn't have installed...
<canthus13> if you're on command line, aptitude is a synaptics-style ncurses program.
<Unit193> canthus13: both work! thanks!
<canthus13> No prob.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-14
<Cheri703> someone suggest a movie for me to watch
<TheErk> Survival of the Dead
 * Cheri703 is all zombied out
<Unit193> Ironman 2?
<Cheri703> that was pretty good, saw it in the dollar theater
<Unit193> Godzilla?
<Cheri703> the one with matthew broderick?
<Unit193> Yes
<Cheri703> :| meh
 * Cheri703 is not trying to be rude, has just gone through several lists already and is bored
<Unit193> It's fine! uhhh John Wayne?
<Cheri703> hmm...I don't think I'm in the mood for a good guy movie...if that makes sense...the "here I come to save the day!" type of movie
<Unit193> Have you seen the new "Red: Werewolf Hunter"?
<Unit193> I have not
<Cheri703> hmm...no
<Unit193> 1:27 long...
 * Cheri703 's preferred media acquisition site is giving an "overloaded, try again in a few minutes" message
<canthus13> Pirate bay?
<Cheri703> kickasstorrents.com maaaaaay be on the list
<Cheri703> but of course not for illegal things, only for acquiring legal things...
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <.<
<canthus13> Of course. :P
<canthus13> speaking of media acquisition... I really need to learn how to use rsync to sync my laptop to my media server.
<Cheri703> it's kind of funny, I just noticed tonight that it has a "latest searches" thing down the side...there are some...unique searches that come up
<Cheri703> hmm...I vaguely recall hearing about rsync...
<canthus13> It syncs 2 folders on different machines.
<Cheri703> ah, nice
<Cheri703> so...like ubuntu one, but working, eh?
<canthus13> Sort of.  It'll look at my music folder on my laptop, and copy anything different to my media server.
<canthus13> Basically, it'll take the folder on the media server and make it match the one on my laptop.
<canthus13> At least, that's what I wanna use it to do. I just need to actually learn how to do it. :)
<Cheri703> that'd be handy
<Cheri703> I just keep everything on the desktop/media server/various other functions and pull as needed
<Cheri703> there's a CRAPLOAD of media on it...
<canthus13> Everyone in the house has access to the music collection, but I take my laptop on trips, use it to broadcast music via FM transmitter to the car stereo.
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> do you have an android phone?
<canthus13> nope
<Cheri703> k, nvm
<Cheri703> doesn't your battery die in the car? or do you have an inverter?
<Cheri703> someone in ubuntu-beginners just recommended rsync as a good backup program
<Unit193> Going to try Red?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> Tell me if it's good?
<Cheri703> will do
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> Oh. yeah. I use an inverter.
 * canthus13 has a 150 watt, 3 plug inverter for laptops and cell chargers.
<Cheri703> oooo, nice
 * Cheri703 is jealous
<canthus13> it was about 30 bucks at Love's truck stop.
<Cheri703> though I just got a 1 watt for my cell, it's doing a MUCH better job. I think the previous one was actually making it LOSE battery...it was horrible
<Cheri703> I just got a new bluetooth headset that is WONDERFUL. I'm on the road a LOT
<canthus13> Wife had a nice little pendant-style bluetooth headset... Lost it, tho. :(
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> mine is a big honkin' trucker headset...it's awesome, has really good noise canceling and gets loud enough to hear over the road noise in my truck
<canthus13> Nice...
<Cheri703> I really like it, and I got it refurb on amazon for $41 with shipping
<Cheri703> and I get like a week worth of battery out of it
<Cheri703> AND you can use it while it's plugged in, which is awesome
 * Cheri703 needs another movie to watch
<canthus13> The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.
<Cheri703> I've vaguely heard of that
<canthus13> It's in swedish, but if you can deal with subs, it's a great movie.
<canthus13> All three movies in the trilogy are good, actually.
<Cheri703> yeah, maybe not tonight, but I generally watch tv with captioning on when possible
<Cheri703> force of habit, grew up with a brother with severe hearing loss
<Cheri703> I'll watch it soon though :) just tonight foreign + subtitles not so great
<canthus13> They're supposed to be remaking them in English.. Dunno if I'll like it after seeing the originals, tho.
<Cheri703> yeah, I hate that
<canthus13> They're already the movie versions of a book trilogy...
<canthus13> If you like anime, Ghost In the Shell is good.
<canthus13> Goonies... A Clockwork Orange.... Pump Up the Volume....
<canthus13> Blood and Chocolate... Boondock Saints....
<canthus13> Cast A Deadly Spell....
<Cheri703> hmmm
<canthus13> Cast a Deadly Spell may be a bit hard to find.
 * canthus13 has only managed to find a very poor quality VHS rip of it. :(
<Cheri703> :(
<canthus13> It's still a fun movie, though... Sort of a Cthulu meets classic detective novel mashup.
<Cheri703> hmm...sounds...odd
<canthus13> It's funny.
<canthus13> Blood and Chocolate is great for a low budget film...
<Cheri703> I'll check them out :) in a minute, going to make some cinnamon swirl toast to munch on
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> anybody here use dual monitors?
<Unit193> anybody here?
<dmcglone> I got me an extra flat screen monitor and was wondering if I plugged it up what kind of benefit it would serve me
<Cheri703> on occasion
<dmcglone> also, I went to the buckeyes game yesterday. It was awesome
<Cheri703> also, if it is in need of a new home, I'd be happy to adopt it ;)
<dmcglone> LOL Cheri703
<dmcglone> I'm thinking about hooking it up and use one screen for development and one for desktop stuff
<Cheri703> that works
<dmcglone> I'm uploading the pre game show to my facebook
<_bbb> mount it vertically and read comics
<dmcglone> all that just to read comics?
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> well the pre game show is too large for facebook
<Cheri703> I'm looking into a swivel wall mount, so I can put mine vertical when needed
<_bbb> interesting
<Cheri703> amazon has some for reasonable prices
<dmcglone> I'm kinda bummed shotwell doesn't do videos
<dmcglone> neither does F-Spot
<Cheri703> also, dmcglone (or anyone else using 2 monitors) check out this thread: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052784
<dmcglone> I have to manually remove the  SD card and put it in my computer to get the videos. defeats the purpose of having a cradle for the camera
<Cheri703> there's a script called chprimon
<Cheri703> it changes primary monitor (moves taskbars and such over)
<Cheri703> very handy and quick
<dmcglone> when having dual monitors do you have to have 1 graphics card?
<dmcglone> I have 2 separate graphics cards
<dmcglone> one if for DMI and one is only VGA
<Cheri703> uhm, I dunno, I only do it from my netbook
<Cheri703> not true
<Cheri703> I have a video card in my desktop with multiple outputs and I can put 2 monitors on that
 * Cheri703 forgot
<dmcglone> I see. mine are seperate
<Cheri703> I think just play with it til you get it to work...
<Cheri703> that's generally my method
<dmcglone> paultag: you here?
<dmcglone> got a question for ya
<dmcglone> what is everyone using for their digital photo import program?
<dmcglone> I like shotwell but it will not import videos yet, neither does f-spot
<paultag> dmcglone, sir yessir
<paultag> dmcglone, what can I do for you?
<dmcglone> Was wondering if it was possible to have 2 versions of a config file. say for instance, shotwell and digikam use libgphoto2, but shotwell will not import movies, but digikam will, so I switched to digikam and for some odd reason I had to make a hacked version of libgphoto2 for digikam to reconize my camera. Unfortunately this hack renders shotwell and f-spot useless.
<dmcglone> shotwell is supposed to get support for movies in December
<paultag> hummmm
<dmcglone> I'm asking you, because you seem to be a Ubuntu god ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone, yes, you can, but it can get nasty. What did you have to do to make the new libgphoto?
<paultag> dmcglone, did you recompile and install it?
<dmcglone> I had to rewrite the USB rule
<paultag> dmcglone, the HAL stuff?
<dmcglone> it was basically a 1 liner, but I'm afraid I'll forget how I did it in the future and get stuck between a rock and a hard place
<dmcglone> let me show ya
<paultag> roger doger
<paultag> dmcglone, either you can hack up some new files and hotswap it, or if you had to re-compile the libgphoto, you can use an ldpreload hack
<paultag> dmcglone, and then swap out the binary with a shell script that hits the binary with an LDPRELOAD on the .real
<paultag> I did that once for Firefox because it would call sync() over and fucking over
<dmcglone> I changed this line: SUBSYSTEM!="usb", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end" to this:
<dmcglone> SUBSYSTEM!="usb_device*", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"
<paultag> dmcglone, in what file, if I might ask
<dmcglone> and I added this: SYSFS{idVendor}=="040a", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0581", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"
<paultag> that looks like a rules
<paultag> in /etc/rules.d or something?
<paultag> in udev *
<dmcglone> 40-libgphoto2-2.rules
<paultag> /etc/udev/rules.d
<paultag> ahha
<dmcglone> yes
<paultag> dmcglone, can you paste /etc/udev/rules.d/40-libgphoto2-2.rules   for me?
<paultag> dmcglone, just the whole file so I'm not screwing you up here :)
<dmcglone> paste bin? or here? it's pretty big file
<paultag> dmcglone, pastebin, never paste more then 2 lines on IRC ( good instinct :) )
<dmcglone> ok hang tight
<paultag> roger doger
<dmcglone> check this out: http://pastebin.com/NqQBtBwR
<paultag> hummmmm
<dmcglone> I was thinking that maybe I could force digikam or shotwell to use a different file, but I may have to alter the source of the programs instead
<paultag> dmcglone, and what *exactly* do you want it to do? Sorry to be overly verbose, but I'd hate to screw up something that still works because I'm not clear :)
<paultag> dmcglone, You've not had to edit source so far :)
<paultag> those are conf files, and those are awesome to tweet
<paultag> tweek *
<paultag> damn my muscle memory!
<dmcglone> I've only changed the gphoto2-2.rules file
<paultag> dmcglone, yessir
<dmcglone> I was hoping I could keep an original and make shotwell use that one and then make digikam use a different one with my hacks. I'm wondering if it would be possible
<paultag> dmcglone, for the same usb id?
<paultag> dmcglone, I just don't totally get what you're trying to do just yet, I'm a bit slow today, sorry! :)
<dmcglone> it'll probably have to be
<dmcglone> I don't think it's you, I think I'm not explaining clearly
<dmcglone> let me try this
<paultag> dmcglone, it's OK, let's just get it solved :)
<dmcglone> Ok with my hacks in place, shotwell will not detect my camera
<dmcglone> but digikam will
<paultag> Ahh, ahha!
<dmcglone> I was wondering if I could force one or the other to use a seperate udev file
<paultag> Ahha :)
<dmcglone> that way, shotwell will read 1 and digikam will read the other and both will work correctly
<paultag> dmcglone, OK, well here's what's going to be tough with that. When you plug something in, udev ( a daemon ) will read it's rules files and check to see if that USB device is "claimed" by anything. Most of the time a rules file will tell udev what module to use for the USB device. In the old rules file, the device was using a different module then it's using now
<paultag> dmcglone, the issue here is that because it's HAL using a module, it's not per-application
<dmcglone> Ah I see
<dmcglone> makes a lot of sense
<paultag> dmcglone, what you can do is file a bug report about it to make sure the application will look up ( and implement ) the module you're using now :)
<dmcglone> ok hang on got a question
<paultag> yessir
<dmcglone> this isn't the module is it? SUBSYSTEM!="usb_device*", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"
<paultag> dmcglone, no, if you look at the bottom of that file, there's a line that labels the bottom as "libgphoto2_rules_end"
<paultag> dmcglone, so when it sees a usb_device*, it skips loading fancy modules
<dmcglone> right
<paultag> dmcglone, so it will treat it as a mass-storage device
<paultag> if I understand what's going on, that is
<dmcglone> thats sounds like how it's behaving, so you've got to be spot on with that
<paultag> good :)
<dmcglone> Ok so, why would shotwell and digikam behave this way, I mean if f-spot and shotwell work correctly with the original, why doesn't digikam?
<dmcglone> weird behavior isn't it?
<paultag> it sure is
<paultag> dmcglone, but if libgphoto acts as a buffer between it ( providing a facade over the MS-Mode ), then you might see this ( if digikam uses libgphoto and not fallback implementations )
<dmcglone> What baffles me is since HAL is using a module, every app should work with these udev rules
<paultag> dmcglone, for instance if you do a libgphoto call for device 0's photos, it will do that regardless of the underlying device, whereas something else would search for it
<paultag> dmcglone, it depends on implementation
<paultag> dmcglone, regardless this is a shittyism, and should be reported :)
<dmcglone> Ok
<paultag> dmcglone, you're not doing anything wrong, this is the software author's fault
<paultag> dmcglone, in fact, there's little you can do to fix it, if it's as inflexible as it looks
<dmcglone> I'm going to file a bug report after I eat dinner. I guess since shotwell can't import my video files, I'll just stick with my hacked version of libgphoto until shotwell supports it in dec.
<paultag> dmcglone, awesome. Send me the bug number, I'll triage it for you.
<paultag> dmcglone, sorry to hear it sucks so much :(
<dmcglone> It's ok, I Like shotwell very well, just can't import my videos
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone> and I went to the OSU game yesterday and got a bunch of video and couldn't import them
<paultag> oh no :(
<dmcglone> I managed to import them with digikam though
<paultag> great to hear
<dmcglone> but not after I hacked it all up
<paultag> I was going suggest that you go into the DCIM folder
<paultag> but if it's working, all is well
<dmcglone> I tried that, and nautilus kept rendering my desktop unusable
<dmcglone> froze it like the arctic tundra
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I'll be back. Dinner time :-/
<paultag> kk :)
<dmcglone> OK I'm back, gonna go file that bug now
<dmcglone> hey paul should I report the bug as a libgphoto2 bug?
<dmcglone> or a udev bug?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-08
<Unit193> Jep, he's flooded...
<jrgifford> Unit193: lolwhut? Was that directed at me? :P
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> :D
<jrgifford> heh, no idea why that happened.
<Unit193> Figured that'd be the way to break a little bit of a long silence
<jrgifford> it worked. :)
<Unit193> Yeah, but in a minute or so, it'll go back
<thafreak> *chirp*
<Cheri703> just ate a big piece of iced brownie....woooo sugar hitting my system o.O
<Unit193> That's fun, the more the better (Try some pop now too!)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-09
<thafreak> Afternoon Ohio!
<Cheri703> o/
<paultag> o7
<Cheri703> paultag!
<Cheri703> how are you?
 * Cheri703 has been dead to the ubuntu world for a few months, trying to get back to it
<thafreak> ded 4 why?
<thafreak> that whole server hard drive problem?
<paultag> Cheri703: well, thanks!
<paultag> Cheri703: how are you?
<Cheri703> doing alright, working at my mind-numbing job and bike commuting :)
<Cheri703> just put down a pre-order on this puppy yesterday: www.utahtrikes.com/TRIKE-TRDSPK.html
<Cheri703> going to put snow tires on it :)
<Cheri703> thafreak: yeah, that and work training
<Cheri703> sorry, didn't see the question
<Cheri703> been super busy overall
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> have to go out and oil my bike chain and re-install my rear fender actually, then make lunch and get ready for work. :)
<gilbert> hey guys :)
<Unit193> Howdy gilbert
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-10
<Unit193> Dangit, missed him,,,
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-11
<paultag> fluxbox? Hells yes - http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/fluxbox/fluxbox-deps.png
<jrgifford> paultag: that's a huge png
<paultag> jrgifford: such a beast
<jrgifford> paultag: yeah, but it's so awesome
<jrgifford> was there a tool you used for that, or did you just do it manually?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-12
<jrgifford> paultag: remember the talk of a CSU/John Carroll repo mirror?
<paultag> jrgifford: yep!
<jrgifford> paultag: i've got a meeting with a guy on monday in shaker who is looking into starting one.
<paultag> jrgifford: hell yeah :)
<jrgifford> so, i've more or less gotta tell him "hey, you'll have bandwidth problems"
<paultag> jrgifford: haha
<jrgifford> paultag: outside of that, i'm planning (already) to get a ec2 instance for 12.04's release, and get a truckload of bandwidth.
<jrgifford> same idea, except as an iso mirror.
<jrgifford> because i'm just lazy like that. :P
<jrgifford> i mean, for the cost, it's like why the heck NOT?!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-13
 * Cheri703 is trying to stay up later so can acclimate to upcoming work schedule
<Cheri703> also: purell and reaching into a tortilla chip bag are both equally efficient at locating cuts on knuckles...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-05
<gilbert> paultag: just pulled a couple hours a go, but i'll go again
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> shit, there was some refactoring
<paultag> gilbert: drop a report in the TODO - I'll let arno know
<gilbert> well, its any easy fix.  i was thinking about pushing it (after testing w my next dputting)
<gilbert> as far as i can tell _interface is nowhere to be seen anymore
<paultag> yah, totally
<paultag> yeah, ugh
<paultag> feel free to just push up the fix
<gilbert> ok, cool
<paultag> as you now know, I'm on VAC for the next few days
<paultag> :)
<paultag> so feel free to fix dput as you find problems, since i'll be a bit laggy
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://i.imgur.com/fo9mw.jpg
<canthus13> Cheri703: A german shepherd with a tow hitch... o.o
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> there are actually lots of instances of dogs pulling carts
<Cheri703> also scooters and such
<canthus13> Oh I know... but that still makes me chuckle.
<canthus13> Rotties seem to behave better if y ou teach them to pull and have them pull regularly.
<Cheri703> yeah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-06
<dniMretsaM> hi again, people
<thafreak> crap
<thafreak> one of my disks looks like it's going bad...and they don't make them anymore
<thafreak> good thing it's a software array i guess...
<yano> Steam For Linux Download, http://redd.it/12qsdb
<canthus13> eh..?
<canthus13> Nice.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-07
<thafreak> wow, trying to purge lots of packages from the default raspian install running on the pi is SLOW
<thafreak> at least this class 4 sd card is
<thafreak> Wow, using qemu-arm and running a chroot on a decent dualcore machine, doesn't seem much faster at purging packages :)
<thafreak> wait, it's cause I mounted the loopback image sync...async works much faster... :)
<thafreak> Anyone else get a raspberry pi to play with yet?
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> I'd like one.
<thafreak> Well, so far, if you grab the raspian image, you can loopback mount the rootfs
<thafreak> and using qemu-arm-static, you can chroot in it and muck around a bit
<thafreak> purge packages, change the default user, etc.
<thafreak> fyi
<_bbb> but will it blend
<thafreak> I'm gonna blend a hard drive
<thafreak> what's wrong with me..buying 4 hard drives
<thafreak> it just increases the odds on will die
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-08
<jrgifford> paultag: thanks for your time yesterday. helped my friend a lot.
<paultag> jrgifford: no problem at all, always happy to help with gov't data
<paultag> it's quite literally my job
<_bbb> theres an app for that
<jrgifford> heh. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-09
 * canthus13 set up a minecraft server for his kids... is starting to wonder if it was a wise idea.
<yano> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-04
<jrgifford> hi all.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: so, you found me on the twitters. \o/
<belkinsa> Yup, I have.
<belkinsa> And thanks for the follow back.
<jrgifford> :)
<Unit193> Staaaalkers. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-05
<jrgifford> Unit193: stalkers?
<jrgifford> i prefer to think of it as "internet etiquette". you google me, i google you, we both find out about the other person, and then we can have a conversation.
<Unit193> I'm kidding, actually.
<skellat> I have an obvious user name on Twitter: alpacaherder
<Unit193> I have no used usernames on Twitter. :D
<jrgifford> rackspace announced ssds on their servers. yay! \o/
<dzho> it's been interesting watching digital ocean users bully linode into exploring SSDs
<jrgifford> hey, as someone who has used both, digital ocean is much better, if *only* because of the ssds.
<yano> don't forget to vote today!
<jrgifford> Dang, irccloud went freemium.
<yano> it was bound to happen
<yano> they raised $800,000 in investments
<yano> they have to make it back somehow
<jrgifford> yeah, now i just need to decide if its worth it to me or not...
<jrgifford> i'm not sure.
<yano> supposedly they will have a yearly package that will be cheaper than month-to-month
<jrgifford> I guess I could start using a znc bouncer.
<jrgifford> then I have to find a good mobile one.
<jrgifford> Oh, tapchat looks good. http://codebutler.com/tapchat-is-mobile-irc-done-right/
<jenni> [ TapChat is mobile IRC done right - codebutler ] - http://codebutler.com
<cid420> I am running postfix to send and receive emails, the other day it was working on receiving emails, but today i am not able to receive any emails. I have a mail.log but afraid to post it here might flood the channel
<cid420> Now i just realized i cannot send emails either.
<cid420> well nvm, i just uninstalled it and reinstalled it.. I found out that ISPCONFIG screwd everything up.
<thafreak> hi cid420
<thafreak> not a ton of server people in here typically...but I'm personally a postfix fan
<thafreak> you like ispconfig?
<cid420> not after it screwed everything up. it really messed up my emaill scripts changing them around.
<cid420> replacing with there own scripts
<cid420> i use webmin now
<cid420> lol gmail blocked my email from my server..
<Unit193> yano: I did, it's not fun. :/
<Unit193> :P
<yano> aww :(
<yano> i have yet to vote, i'll probably do it early this afternoon
<thafreak> has anyone had particularly good luck with dual monitors "out of the box"?
<thafreak> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/
<jenni> [ Meet “badBIOS,” the mysterious Mac and PC malware that jumps airgaps | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1dLtdoG
<yano> thafreak: you mean working hte way you want them to, or just displaying?
<thafreak> heh, yeah working the way i expect
<yano> i don't even think Windows can do that
<yano> :P
<yano> unless they can read minds
<thafreak> windows can't do anything the way i'd expect
<yano> on my box Mint defaults to cloning the display
<thafreak> yeah, same on xfce and lxde
<yano> but i got a solution for htat
<thafreak> i have to run something to change it after I log in
<yano> me too
<thafreak> oh?
<yano> this is what i run when i log in, http://git.io/rQuBYA
<jenni> [ gist:c4093ceb8af90b05f9d4 ] - http://git.io
<thafreak> i've been using arandr
<yano> arandr?
<thafreak> never bothered to look at running something automatically on login
<thafreak> it's a gui around xrandr
<thafreak> lets you drag monitor icons around to arrange the displays
<thafreak> and it saves the settings as a shell script
<thafreak> So, you're saying even mint just clones by default...
<yano> i don't run that script automatically
<yano> yea
<yano> i run linux mint
<yano> because it was the easiest way to get Steam Linux working at the time
<yano> but then i found out my graphics card is shit
<thafreak> i guess there's no real point in shopping around then ;)
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> well, I'm switching workstations at work possibly...and the other one has nvidia quadrofx card
<yano> and i think Mint had multiarch in stable before ubuntu/debian
<thafreak> i'm also debating which machine to use
<thafreak> there's the one the former post-doc had, which has a core2 quad, so 4 real cores, but no hyperthreading
<thafreak> and there's the machine I'm using now, which is an i5 with what seems like 2 cores, but with hyper threading
<thafreak> as far as distros, I'll probably go with whatever docker works best on ;)
<thafreak> then I can just run whatever apps i want inside containers
<yano> i usually just end up using AwesomeWM in replace of whatever WM/DE a distro comes with
<thafreak> crap, well it seems docker can only be made to work well with 13.04
<canthus13> Anyone in or around the toledo area, Buckeye cable is having a job fair for entry level tech support.
<canthus13> ..tomorrow.
<canthus13> (I love the short notice.  I was just told a few hours ago that I'm going to be doing interviews.)
<thafreak> canthus13....you're alive?
<thafreak> I'd come if I could just to be interviewed by canthus13
<canthus13> Nope. I'm not.
 * canthus13 is a holographic projection, much like the doctor in Voyager.
<canthus13> ...except that I have more hair.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-06
<paultag> the game
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | MEETING: Saturday, November 9, 2013.  8 PM.  This channel.  Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 | BC 138 Speex Audio: https://archive.org/download/BC138/BC-138.spx
 * skellat had a long day of administering elections and carrying out the election laws of the state of Ohio
<thafreak> paultag: JERK
<thafreak> paultag === JERK
<yano> :o
<thafreak> or in python, (paultag is JERK) == True
<paultag> :D
<cid420> hey all
<Unit193> cid420: Howdy.
<cid420> be bac k soon once again
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-07
<canthus13> paultag: The Game
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-08
<canthus13> one of my coworkers just got a job as the wiki admin for Redhat.  Sell your stock now.
<dzho> heh
<skellat> heh what?
<yano> heh!
<Unit193> yano: You don't happen to have a bot on oftc do you? :P
<yano> not at the moment
<yano> but i could add jenni over there :P
<Unit193> There's already a jenni bot there.
<yano> :o
<Unit193> Roadrunner in Chillicothe, so geoip says.
 * Unit193 wonders if he should ask canthus about ##openbox-desktop, but doesn't think it matters that much. :D
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm quite happy with Debian/Awesome.
<Unit193> No, I meant the channel itself. :P
<Unit193> I know you are, and whatever works for you.
<Unit193> I may have to try awesome again at some point.
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh. sorry. I see # in front of something I automatically think hashtag. :P
<Unit193> Hah, noooooo.  I'm not on twitter or whatever.  (Well G+ has it, but I don't use it.)
<Unit193> I took on the project for now, have both 32 and 64bit builds, UEFI+SecureBoot compatible, and a basic page set up.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-09
<belkinsa> LP is down
<skellat> belkinsa: "The topic for #canonical-sysadmin is: Known issues: DC power failure - remote hands en route | Vanguard: None at present; please use RT | Although we idle here, please mail requests to rt@ubuntu.com"
<belkinsa> I kbow
<skellat> Notez Bien: There may be a last minute agenda change for tomorrow night's meeting where I open with a statement.  I haven't decided yet.
<Unit193> Oh heh, forgot about the thing today. :D
<Unit193> cid420_: Howdy again!
<skellat> Unit193: Meeting at 8 PM
<Unit193> Yep, that one.
<Unit193> skellat: cid420_ is looking to join the LP page, you spoken to him yet?
<skellat> Possibly not...between running an election this week and then having to write up an outright analysis of the results I might have missed that
<skellat> cid420_: To join Ubuntu Ohio you need to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  A screencast showing how to do so can be found at http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC and if you are running 13.10 or later the package "code-of-conduct-signing-assistant" can walk you through that.  Once that is done please e-mail me and I will move you from Proposed to Approved.
<jenni> [ How To Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct | Ubuntu Screencasts ] - https://j.mp/1gzhCwn
<Unit193> skellat: Email or ping here?
<skellat> E-mail is best
 * skellat goes to check his tea kettle on the stove
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> Still wondering what to do with this: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/11/09/ubuntu-foundation
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Foundation - Benjamin Kerensa dot Com ] - https://j.mp/1gzi4Le
<belkinsa> Did we gain a new member?
<Unit193> 3 pending, 1 is here.
<belkinsa> Oh good, we need more fresh meat.
<Unit193> Eh, I think the concept is somewhat dead.
<belkinsa> For the team?  yeah, I think so.
<skellat> Which concept?
<Unit193> I still wonder where some of the poeple went when I first joined.
<belkinsa> How long ago was that?
<Unit193> 2008, IIRC.
<Unit193> Left for a bit.
<belkinsa> I joined in 2009, and left for two years.  Now I'm back
<belkinsa> And with more action then before.
<skellat> Started out in Nevada, spent some time in openSUSE country, came back once after I returned to Ohio in 2009
<Unit193> I think mine was back in 2010.
<belkinsa> Ubuntu was my first Linux ditrso that I used in 2009, but knew about Linux maybe a few years before from a Take your Child to Work Day at P&G.
<skellat> I tried Mandriva first
<Unit193> Actually, may have to make that earlier than 2008?
<skellat> Unit193: Your current pseudonym only joined Ubuntu Ohio in 2011.  You were known by a different name & account prior to then.
<Unit193> Nope.
<Unit193> I didn't do LP, doesn't mean I wasn't here.
<paultag> Heh, yeah, I used Mandrake since 2001
<paultag> until I switched to Gentoo, Fedora, Debian Ubuntu and now Debian again
<skellat> I had a hurried phone chat with Aaron Toponce last night
<belkinsa> What did you guys talk about?
<skellat> Thankfully Launchpad was down when his intention were stated in his blog.  He happened to be a team owner for some LoCo assets.  We had to discuss getting those switched around so things didn't break.  The worst case scenario we had to avoid was LoCo Council owning a team yet again and it looks like we did.
<skellat> I did bid him "fair winds and calm seas" in whatever his new adventures may bring.
<belkinsa> Ah.  I read his last post in his blog and  that's what got me to look into the issue.
<belkinsa> That retweet was the second.
<skellat> Yeah, I mostly wished him well and just tried to ensure a clean transition as he made his exit.
<Unit193> He has done things about irssi, so been to his blog a few times.
<belkinsa> That's good that you did that, because I feel like I'm going through one but I'm not a Ubuntu member.  I just want to say with the community since I'm dong thing in it to help others who need the help.
<Unit193> The flavors aren't total crap, yet, so I'm still here for now and helping out.
<skellat> Bhavani Shankar and I discussed this earlier
<paultag> I just help the 73% of the OS that no Ubuntu'er even touches :>
<belkinsa> Who?
<skellat> A fellow member of LoCo Council
<belkinsa> Ah.
<skellat> paultag: Give Jackson Doak time... :-)
<Unit193> paultag: Best part, when they fix and forget so whatever bit is olllllld and outdated. :D
<paultag> mm, we can always remove stuff too
<Unit193> paultag: Oh, and read the rest of the tc license, it's interesting. 0_o
<paultag> Unit193: what's going on there
<belkinsa> But I thought some of us may be over reacting.
<Unit193> I.3 and I.4, III.1.a, VI.5 and VI.6:  That seems to say to me, that you can't even use patches without renameing it, and not even saying "This is a fork of Truecrypt".  It also appears to say that if you don't think you understand the license, you can't use it.
<skellat> Unit193: There has been a **nasty** discussion on license-discuss about that monstrosity
<Unit193> paultag: This is why I don't dabble, Im bad at it.
<Unit193> I'm.
<Unit193> paultag: Also, trying to use git more. \o/  (Still terrible.)
<paultag> Unit193: You should check out the TeX license :)
<paultag> and no, GIt rules!
<paultag> Git*
<Unit193> Oh nonono, *I'm* terrible with it!
<Unit193> I like it better than bzr, even if it's harder.
<skellat> I currently favor copyleft-next whenever Richard Fontana and the rest of us on the drafting team decide we have a version ready for usage.  http://copyleft-next.org/
<jenni> [ copyleft-next ] - https://j.mp/1gzkUQu
<Unit193> (People have said bzr is easier.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-10
<paultag> copyleft-next - meh
<skellat> paultag: Whaddya mean "meh"?
<paultag> It doesn't solve many problems, IMHO
<paultag> and rebuilding stuff for giggles isn't great
<skellat> It is shorter than Apache and reduces GPL 3's language complexity
<skellat> It might be a GPL 4 some day
<skellat> But for now the idea is to express what needs to be expressed clearly and succinctly
<skellat> And offer an alternative to license proliferation
<paultag> I mean, you see that it's leading to license proliferation
<paultag> it doesn't solve any problems that the GPL doesn't
<skellat> Perhaps.  From Bradley Kuhn to Richard Fontana to Engel Nyst to Ted Ts'o to Pam Chestek to Luis Villa there certainly seem to be a bunch of license drafters behind it.  It has been on hold since May 2013 so whether or not the project is rebooted before 2014 is anybody's guess.
<paultag> I know them, they're great
<paultag> well some of them
<paultag> (are great)
<paultag> however, I dislike the idea that a wholesale fork is needed
<paultag> (and disagree with)
<Unit193> Does it permit the use of openssl again? :P
<skellat> paultag: I meant to ask you how the tech-ctte discussion of That Canonical Init Manager versus Lennart Poettering's Brainchild is going
 * Unit193 perks up.
<paultag> skellat: It's going well
<paultag> lots of lively discussion
<paultag> sec
<Unit193> Heh, yeeeeah, way too much for me to read. :P
 * belkinsa wakes up
<belkinsa> T minus 15 til meeting, yes?
<skellat> 2 minutes
<skellat> I call the clock as 8 PM
<skellat> I, Stephen Michael Kellat, do call this meeting of Ubuntu Ohio to order.  The agenda for tonight's meeting can be found on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 for review.
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<skellat> Who is in attendance at this point for tonight's meeting?
<belkinsa> o/
 * drkokandy here
 * belkinsa is here for the meeting
<skellat> I see dmcalloway_ has popped in and note again that the agenda for tonight's meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 for review.  I do wonder where Unit193 wandered off to.
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgenda2013-11 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1h2pzsJ
<dmcalloway_> Duly noted
<skellat> Thank you for joining us.
<skellat> Okay, let us go ahead to the first item on tonight's agenda:  Leader's Statement
<skellat> The Leader's Statement states as follows:
<skellat> "An unfortunate incident arose on Friday.  Severe reaction was seen where an employee from the legal staff of Canonical, the corporate sponsor to Ubuntu, sent a cease and desist notice to fixubuntu about their site.  While Mr. Shuttleworth later apologized, several disturbing things arose."
<skellat> "There were harmful threats written against Canonical personnel as well as outright wishes to condemn Mr. Shuttleworth to damnation.  While the incident was unfortunate the reaction to it was blown completely out of proportion."
<skellat> "The amount of outrage makes the whole incident seem as if an act of atomic warfare had taken place.  While I feel relatively sure that Canonical is not in possession of atomic weapons, it must be remembered that sometimes issues need to be regarded for what they are."
<skellat> "Relatively speaking, a minor legal matter was exploded into a far greater amount of drama than would generally be expected.  We live in times full of drama."
<skellat> "A community contributor and LoCo team owner, Aaron Toponce, departed the Ubuntu realm this weekend to the point of apparently deleting his account on Launchpad."
<skellat> "A contributing developer, Benjamin Kerensa, has been offering ideas about creating additional bureaucratic structures or proposing organizational transformation in response to these events."
<skellat> "2013 has been the year of communications problems for Canonical and the Ubuntu realm.  To some we seem to be the most active community but that is mainly because we communicate.  Some even think us to already be Approved or Verified even though we meet tonight to go over the paperwork to gain such status."
<skellat> "As a community we must remember that there are many flavors of Ubuntu.  We are flavor neutral.  I encourage creativity and development if you do not like what you find in terms of what is offered."
<skellat> "The archive is open to contributions.  If you spin a new flavor we can support such as a community.  If you think you can do things better software-wise and be successful, please take a shot."
<skellat> "If you feel that you need to depart, I wish you well.  If you have any responsibilities to be transitioned, please let me know so we can handle that smoothly.  May you find fair winds and calm seas as you sail off to new adventures."
<skellat> "For those who choose to stick around, we have a Verification application to consider tonight and need to discuss plans for the future.  Now is the time for us to decide where we are going."
<skellat> So ends the statement.
<skellat> Discussion on the statement is now open.
<dmcalloway_> One question that comes to mind right away is the next Ohio Linux Fest - there was some confusion about whether or not softwar ecould be distributed there. Can we set that event as a goal, with a presence that allows for distributing software ?
<belkinsa> May I ask when was this statement made?
<skellat> belkinsa: Just written.
<belkinsa> By you?
<skellat> belkinsa: Yes
 * belkinsa facepalms
<belkinsa> Sorry, wasn't thinking there.
<skellat> belkinsa: It is okay, it has been a long day
<skellat> dmcalloway_: Once we clear the Verification application we'll be eligible to request CDs for distribution once again.
<dmcalloway_> Okay, great !
<skellat> dmcalloway_: The only CDs that will be available at this time are Long Term Support release in a mix of Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server discs
<skellat> Since the discs will be for 14.04 it is necessary for us to get this going
<belkinsa> Perfect for next years OLF though, right?
<skellat> belkinsa: Yes
<skellat> drkokandy: Anything you wish to say at this point?
<skellat> Okay, does anybody have any questions or objections to the statement I have made as leader?
<drkokandy> I guess just that I know it's not an "atomic weapon" attack, but I can honestly understand why this latest incident would be galling to people who have invested significantly in the community. I do see it as an issue and hope that Canonical reconsiders what would even be protected speech in the US against a corporation that individuals don't feel that they are a part of due to contributions, etc
<skellat> drkokandy: Noted.
<skellat> drkokandy: There are some behind the scenes things going on that frankly Mr. Shuttleworth isn't involved in.
<skellat> LoCo Council is getting set to create a Communities Summit separate from UDS
<drkokandy> I'm not blaming Mark Shuttleworth personally, I did say Canonical as an entity
<belkinsa> Same.
<skellat> LoCo Council also has an open action item to get a liaison for issues like this
<skellat> I'm actually the one who brought it up at LoCo Council
<skellat> About 3 weeks ago
<skellat> From what I understand, Canonical really doesn't have anybody responsible for communications
<skellat> And **that** is a problem
<paultag> the Community team is s'posed to be that POC
<drkokandy> agreed
<belkinsa> Agreed also.
<paultag> LoCo Council has a few other contacts (e.g. shippit team to dispatch swag)
<paultag> but in theory the community team should hook LoCo up with things
<paultag> I guess they're busy with JuJu right now ;)
<skellat> paultag: Not as much anymore.  We're having to re-work things on the LoCo Council side.
<skellat> paultag: There is only one person on Jono's staff currently directly responsible LoCo issues now.
<paultag> wat
<paultag> is it mhall?
<skellat> Surprisingly not
<skellat> I'm having to pull up my e-mail archive to get the name
<skellat> David Planella
<paultag> wait what
<paultag> I didn't even know he was doing that, I thought he was app team
<paultag> anyway
<paultag> sorry to derail the meeting
<Unit193> paultag: That's the difference, when you were in Ubuntu community directed the project, thus the community did the communication.  Now it's run by Canonical, but they still haven't got a communication person in.
<paultag> indeed
<skellat> paultag: It is okay.  A bunch of folks at Canonical have jumped between teams as of late such as the Mir tech lead moving to another team.
<skellat> As leader, my goal is for us to succeed notwithstanding whatever happens at higher levels.
<skellat> That's going to take some work.
<skellat> But I think we can do it.
<belkinsa> I think we can, also.
<skellat> Right now the LoCo Council is dominated with folks from the Americas who are doing quite a lot of outreach.
<skellat> And I do believe that I'm on record at each of the vUDS events this year yelling at either Jono Bacon or Rick Spencer over Canonical having trouble with communications.
<skellat> UDS is in ten days and I guess I'll need to do that a bit more.
<skellat> Okay, do we feel we've exhausted this item on the agenda now?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<drkokandy> probably
<skellat> Lets turn to the second item on tonight's agenda, the draft Verification application to be put before the LoCo Council for consideration.  You'll need the draft open for discussion and it can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIzKo7
<skellat> To explain the process in our case...
<skellat> As I am a member of LoCo Council, I have to abstain from voting on our application
<skellat> A private tracking bug is open relative to the application
<skellat> Unit193 and jrgifford are both subscribed to the bug in addition to myself though I am the Assignee for it
<skellat> Though a number of applications have been cleared via e-mail through the bug process, our application must be handled in an open IRC meeting.  The next LoCo Council IRC meeting will be on November 19th.
<skellat> Much of the reason for this is to prevent any ideas of collusion from arising
<skellat> The Verification applications only really need to cover three data points
<skellat> 1.  Do you have a Point of Contact who has signed the Code of Conduct
<skellat> 2.  Are you "online services" up and running in accord with Naming Standards
<skellat> 3.  Do you show signs of life and plans for the future
<skellat> Two applications you can contrast and compare with our draft include Pennsylvania's and California's
<skellat> Pennsylvania's: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ PennsylvaniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/16Rmdok
<skellat> California's: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ CaliforniaTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsyB0z
<skellat> Verification applications are not meant to be "Off With Their Heads!" moments but instead times to check in and celebrate successes
<skellat> How say you?  How do you wish to consider our draft application tonight?  By sections or in whole?
<dmcalloway_> I saw the item stating that there had to be 10 ubutnu members in order to have a council again. How does one become a member, and what are the benefits )if any) ?
<skellat> Okay, we're taking it as a whole then.  Paging Unit193 for the item we've been debating back & forth!
<belkinsa> First you need to be a Ubuntu member: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<jenni> [ Membership - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fszbeF
<belkinsa> Right?
<skellat> belkinsa: Yes
<skellat> At the top of the application is a list of the Ubuntu Members currently known in Ubuntu Ohio according to the LoCo Council's check script
<skellat> Unit193 and I have been debating the appropriate number
<skellat> Currently LoCo Council guideilnes **by themselves** do not require the principal Point of Contact for a community to be an Ubuntu Member.  To access the Community Budget administered by Jono Bacon's team, though, you **must** be an Ubuntu Member on record.
<dmcalloway_> If I am a memeber of Ubuntu Ohio, am I already an Ubuntu member ?
<skellat> dmcalloway_: No
<skellat> dmcalloway_: This is where terminology in use sucks
<belkinsa> Please see the link that I posted above.
<skellat> The members of the Ubuntu Member group vote on the Community Council (Unit193, jrgifford, and I are the only Ohio residents who received ballots), have @ubuntu.com e-mail addresses, can have blogs aggregated on planet.ubuntu.com, and some discounts with a couple vendors
<dmcalloway_> I have seen this page before - okay. So I suppose I could (for instance) volunteer to help with documentaion, or learn to manage packages....
<skellat> Those are some routes
<skellat> There are many ways
<belkinsa> Just figure out your skills and how you can use them.
<skellat> Service in Kubuntu and Edubuntu or in IRC are routes too
<belkinsa> Service in AskUbuntu and the forums are routes also.
<dmcalloway_> And they are looking for activity of at least six months, right ?
<skellat> dmcalloway_: Generally
<skellat> What Unit193 and I have been debating is if 10 is the appropriate number
<skellat> It could be higher
<skellat> It could be lower
<skellat> We could reinstate the High Council by Monday even
<belkinsa> We could if it was a lower number but an odd number.
<belkinsa> Odd numbers can break ties.
<skellat> The High Council would remain 3 members
<belkinsa> Can that work for us?
<skellat> It is the general model in use.  I think we piloted it originally and even California utilizes it.
<drkokandy> Can I ask, why the emphasis on who is an Ubuntu Member? Neither of the Verification Applications from the other LoCos appear to mention how many of their LoCo members are Ubuntu members
<skellat> drkokandy: That ended up being discussed in the IRC meetings when those applications were passed
<belkinsa> skellat, Ubuntu Women also has a council of 3 elected members, but this time it was a tie and there is four.
<skellat> drkokandy: Even applications being handled via bug mail have Ubuntu Members listed in the discussion
<skellat> The check script outputs a list of all the LP usernames
<drkokandy> And is our number of Ubuntu Members significantly lower than these other two states?
<skellat> By 3
<skellat> Or so
<dmcalloway_> CA reports 241 members on their mailing list, PA has 274
<skellat> The Council isn't as much worried about numbers in the Ubuntu Member group per se
<skellat> Just that they're there
<dmcalloway_> If High Council calls for three members, and only three members are in the group, and one of them leaves/moves/etc., then what happens next ?
<skellat> dmcalloway_: Back to sole leader again
<skellat> drkokandy: From the Verification guidelines -- "Membership - Are there Ubuntu members on the team? Having an Ubuntu Member in a LoCo is not required; but however, Team Members with Ubuntu Membership shows wider Ubuntu involvement of not only the Ubuntu Member(s) but of the scope and knowledge of the team as a whole."
<skellat> With "Community Budget" access being restricted to Ubuntu Members making requests...we may have to change some things around but for now that is how it reads over at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<jenni> [ LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIztBH
<drkokandy> if that's the guideline, it sounds like we meet it, right?
<skellat> drkokandy: Yep
<dmcalloway_> I see - so the overall trend is "encouragement" from Ubuntu for as many formal members to be involved in running and organizing things as possible.
<skellat> drkokandy: In some respects it is just me trying to make sure we have enough of a kernel to build from in potential growth
<skellat> dmcalloway_: To an extent.  The Free Software Foundation, GNOME, and a few other groups have similar setups.
<Unit193> I'm with drkokandy as I've already said, I don't see why the number of "Ubuntu Members" matters, just as the application says, that they are there.
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<skellat> Then let me put this question: When do we wish to return to having a Council?
<belkinsa> Not at this time since we only have three Ubuntu members who are active in the state and we are having a hard time trying to get things done with the low  active members of the LoCo.
<belkinsa> low number of active member of the LoCo*
<drkokandy> I think when there is sufficient interest, with a goal of returning to a Council arrangement by whatever time elections would typically occur (assuming elections are time-based)
<skellat> Right now I have no defined term so I'm trying to specify a trigger for when we get back to things
<dmcalloway_> Agreed. There should be at least a few more members, even if only three are needed, just to avoid whipsawing between sole leader and council
<belkinsa> Also, of the problem of if one moves to another state, we would have just two and that's an even number.
<drkokandy> If I recall correctly, our biggest problem was that no one else put themselves forward as a candidate, right? plus the various reasons the other heads had to leave
<dmcalloway_> Say, six members minimum ? That provides one alternate for each council member if only three are required for High Council
<skellat> drkokandy: Yeah, that was a big issue at the time.
<skellat> Okay.
<belkinsa> Six would be fine, even four or five.
<belkinsa> Though early next year, we will gain a new Ubuntu member.  So that change early next year.
<skellat> For now I think we could go ahead and delete the line about return to a Council.  That's why I wanted to have tonight's discussion because I am not sure we're ready regardless of the goalpost set.
<skellat> It still remains my personal goal to get people enfranchised as much as possible to do things like participate in the recently opened vote for Community Council.
<drkokandy> I agree with that. It seems that Pennsylvania also does not have a council-based leadership
<skellat> drkokandy: Right now the PA LoCo is based mostly in Philadelphia with little presence in the rest of the Commonwealth.  They're working on things though.
<skellat> drkokandy: I even offered to drive over the stateline to Erie to talk to groups if their leader felt it would be worthwhile.
<skellat> Just mix that with a run to Borders since that is where the closest bookstore is to me these days...
<skellat> Okay, the return to Council line is gone.
<skellat> How about the rest of the application?  Objections?  Additions?  Proposed revisions?
<drkokandy> Should we have more of an introduction? I like how CA states briefly its mission and membership criteria at the beginning of theirs
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Who would like to write that?
<drkokandy> since I suggested it, I'm happy to try
<skellat> Thank you drkokandy
<skellat> We're kinda unusual among the US teams that signing the Code of Conduct is insisted upon but it **is** the first step towards enfranchisement in the Ubuntu realm
<skellat> Before I forget, here is the Australian team's application that was approved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsCDWz
<belkinsa> Oh!  I think we need to add our social media links.
<skellat> And here is the Moroccan Team's application which is currently under an active vote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoroccanTeam/Re-Approval
<jenni> [ MoroccanTeam/Re-Approval - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsCMt3
<dmcalloway_> WHo is jenni ?
<belkinsa> A bot.
<skellat> dmcalloway_: jenni is the bot herded by yano that helps show what links are, responds to some weather check commands, and occasionally injects a little inappropriateness into the channel
<dmcalloway_> I see - I sort of suspected, but wondered how helpful she was, and how crazy quick she posted the shortenend links
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: ?, Dew Point: ?, Pressure: ?mb, Wind: Fresh breeze 20kt (↑) - LFRS 02:00Z
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<drkokandy> A propos to nothing but having noticed it on the application, Do we have a sub-discourse on Ubuntu Discourse yet?
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 11°C, Dew Point: 10°C, Pressure: 1001mb, Wind: Fresh breeze 20kt (↑) - LFOJ 02:00Z
<skellat> drkokandy: That's very appropriate
<skellat> drkokandy: And the answer is no, I haven't followed up on that yet
<belkinsa> I was wondering that too.
<dmcalloway_> Awesome !  .wx 43229
<dmcalloway_> .wx 43229
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 53.6°F (12°C), Dew Point: 30.2°F (-1°C), Pressure: 30.03in (1014mb), Wind: Moderate breeze 12kt (↑) - KCMH 01:51Z
<drkokandy> .wx 44805
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: ?, Dew Point: ?, Pressure: ?mb, Wind: Fresh breeze 20kt (↑) - LFRS 02:00Z
<drkokandy> :-(
<Unit193> hah.
<skellat> Between the visit with the IRS in Cleveland, running an election, and the fact-finding missions I have been assisting on for the Ashtabula County Metroparks Board I had not gotten back to the sub-discourse yet
<skellat> Alrighty
<skellat> Before we close out this agenda item, when shall we date the application?  We are on the agenda for November 19th so I would suggest using today's date since we've now discussed it.
<belkinsa> Yeah, that would be the best
<dmcalloway_> agreed - today should be the date
<drkokandy> Sounds good
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> skellat, do you think adding the links to the social media that we have will help us?
<skellat> belkinsa: It'll be great
<skellat> The point of a Verification application is to show what your community is proud of
<skellat> Moving on to our 3rd agenda item tonight: Planning For The Trusty Tahr Release Cycle
<skellat> The Trusty Tahr Release Schedule can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<jenni> [ TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsDWoq
<skellat> Do we want to schedule any events related to milestones during the cycle?  Beta 1 will not be out until February 27th and that's only going to be for opt-in flavors.  Mainline Ubuntu is going without Alpha & Beta milestones during Trusty Tahr except for the Final Beta that all flavors are participating in on March 27th.
<skellat> So, for those of us on the Xubuntu side of things we'll have alphas and betas to play with while mainline Ubuntu will instead have "cadence testing" with dailies all throughout.
<skellat> I don't know off the top of my head what the opt-ins for alphas and betas were for Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu, Lubuntu, and UbuntuKylin.
<dmcalloway_> Would some participation in this cycle help with our application ?
<skellat> For yourself for status as Ubuntu Member, sure
<skellat> For Ubuntu Ohio...it won't impact us
<dmcalloway_> I see... launch party in April ?
<belkinsa> Heh, we tried and failed.
<skellat> Our community is intended to act as a social homeport while others do technical work and translations like the Italian community
<belkinsa> For this release.
<skellat> Well, release is going to be on April 17th which will be the week before Easter.
<skellat> So that is a tricky weekend
<skellat> Some changes had to be made to this schedule so that Alpha 1 didn't get released on the day after Christmas
<skellat> This will be an open topic for the time being since we're not yet at Thanksgiving even.
<skellat> And to our 4th agenda item: Looking Ahead To The Future
<belkinsa> Maybe we could have another meeting about this?
<skellat> The question needs to be put: Where do you want us to be going as a community?
<skellat> Since we're pretty much near the 90 minute mark, I'm going to leave the question put forward and we're going to carry it over to another meeting.
<skellat> And to our 5th agenda item: Any Other Business
<drkokandy> I think this would be a great topic for discussion on the mailing list, Discourse, or forums
<belkinsa> Yes.
<drkokandy> oh sorry
<skellat> Is there anything else we need to take care of at this time other than reminding me to get the sub-Discourse going for Ubuntu Ohio?
<belkinsa> I will save what I wanted to say for the next meeting and the other medias.
<drkokandy> I have 1 (maybe 2) things
<skellat> drkokandy: Go for it
<drkokandy> I was putting together this first paragraph for the application, and I noticed this is still the mission statement on the wiki:
<drkokandy> The OhioTeam focuses on distributing, advertising, and demonstrating Ubuntu in the state of Ohio. Through expansion of our projects, we focus on the areas of schools, businesses, and home users.
<skellat> Well, we need to nuke that from orbit
<drkokandy> This probably reinforces your idea of talking as a group about where we see ourselves going, but I think we should revisit that mission
<drkokandy> Found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam
<jenni> [ OhioTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsFO0B
<drkokandy> let me restate, I think we should take time at some point to try to identify a mission for our LoCo
<drkokandy> That was my first item
<skellat> I'll gladly fold that into the carried over future planning item
<skellat> Second item?
<drkokandy> the second item is, I would like to take some time between now and November 19th and try to go through the wiki and identify things like that that might come up as negative marks at our IRC hearing
<drkokandy> there are a few pages that are quite outdated, and other things that we should probably just look at in case questions come up
<skellat> That works
<drkokandy> so I can volunteer to edit things, but since I'm pretty junior, should someone double check my work after I'm done?
<skellat> I'll be available
<drkokandy> Okay, I can let you know when I've done some changes and you can edit the page again if you think my changes were inappropriate
<skellat> Sounds good.
<drkokandy> That should be all for me
<skellat> Anything else?
<skellat> Okay.
<dmcalloway_> Just a quick general question from me - has Ubuntu Ohio been larger than 99 people in the past ?
<skellat> dmcalloway_: YEs
<skellat> s/YEs/Yes/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: dmcalloway_: Yes
<skellat> Anything else?
<dmcalloway_> I see - thanks jenni ! Also, is there anyone in Ubunto Ohio familiar with packaging ?
<skellat> dmcalloway_: I've done a little and Unit193 might be someone you could talk to.  paultag is a Debian ftp assistant who could also dispense advice.
<belkinsa> Mind if we have follow up meeting so we can talk about the topics after the 19th if possible?
<skellat> belkinsa: Feel free to put forward a Doodle poll.  Just keep the week of Thanksgiving in mind while attempting to schedule.
<belkinsa> Sure thing.
<dmcalloway_> skellat, Unit193, et. al. : Great, I will follow up with you later on
<belkinsa> Also, I will add the links to the socials
<belkinsa> on the app
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> Thanks for the meeting skellat
<skellat> If there is nothing further, this meeting stands adjourned.  A report will be logged on the LoCo Portal once the logging bot has caught up and posted to irclogs.ubuntu.com so I can do links back as LoCo Portal requires.
<skellat> I will e-mail a link to the report once I'm done dealing with LoCo Portal.
<skellat> Thank you everybody for attending.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<dmcalloway_> Thank you skellat
<dmcalloway_> And thank you jenni for the crazy fast link shortening and weather reports !
<drkokandy> .wx 44805
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 14°C, Dew Point: 13°C, Pressure: 1009mb, Condition: Light Rain, Mist, Wind: Fresh breeze 20kt (↑) - LFRS, 02:30Z
<drkokandy> oooh, numbers
<Unit193> Temp: 53 F (12 C) ~ Overcast ~ Humidity: 55% ~ Observed: Sat 09, 20:52
<Unit193> Pretty warm.
<drkokandy> not bad
<belkinsa> We have a twitter, mailing list, forums, and what else?
<drkokandy> G+ still?
<belkinsa> Link please.
<drkokandy> belkinsa: https://plus.google.com/116070181546687340819/posts
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio LoCo - Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1fsHaIA
<belkinsa> Thanks
<paultag> skellat: and gilbert is a DD too
<belkinsa> For some reason I want to work on that logo.
<drkokandy> There's a community, too, but it's less active: https://plus.google.com/communities/113576253272216114772
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio LoCo - Community - Google+ ] - https://j.mp/1fsHeIm
<drkokandy> I say go for it
<paultag> skellat: a very active an important one
<belkinsa> I will.
<paultag> skellat: gilbert maintains wine and chromium and other big important stuff
<dmcalloway_> paultag: I see - gilbert is in our group, right ?
<paultag> dmcalloway_: very much so
<paultag> moreso then me even
<paultag> than*
<belkinsa> He is based in Cleveland
<paultag> Columbus last I knew
<paultag> I was in Cleveland
<paultag> West si-eeed!
<paultag> Actually east side, but I like saying that
<belkinsa> I live in Cincinasty.  ;)
<belkinsa> Well 30 min north of it
<dmcalloway_> I am here in Columbus as well - I think he'd be great to ask certain questions I had about packages in Ubuntu, particularly with the Software center
<paultag> Skyline Chili 4 lyfe
<belkinsa> Yup
<dmcalloway_> Wow - we really are all quite scattered !
<paultag> yar
<belkinsa> Yeah
<paultag> I'm in Boston again now
<paultag> but I still idle
<belkinsa> That member map doesn't help at all!
 * Unit193 thinks it's handy for him that paultag idles. ;)
<paultag> :þ
<drkokandy> I live in Ashland.
<drkokandy> oh well
<drkokandy> :-)
<paultag> brb, back to OpenPGP-land
<belkinsa> But I think I know of one other Ubuntu user in my area but I think he just plays around with it in VB on his mac  and in class!
<belkinsa> And he is a biology major
<dmcalloway_> To clarify - gilbert = Michael Gilbert ?
<belkinsa> No James gifford
<belkinsa> https://twitter.com/jrgifford
<jenni> [ James Gifford (jrgifford) on Twitter ] - https://j.mp/1fsI5J0
<belkinsa> I think
<drkokandy> that's how I started belkinsa - just playing around with it - but that led to more
<Unit193> drkokandy: Right.
<Unit193> dmcalloway_: Right.
<Unit193> (wrong d<tab>)
<paultag> dmcalloway_: yes
<paultag> (PhD)
<paultag> Dr. gilbert! :)
<Unit193> Now, did we ping gilbert and jrgifford enough?
<paultag> Unit193: not enough jrgifford from me
<paultag> Unit193: so I'll do a few to jenni
<paultag> Erm, jrgifford
<Unit193> paultag: I see, we should ping jrgifford a few more times, then.
<paultag> indeed, jrgifford will love that
<dmcalloway_> Who is Unit193 ?
<drkokandy> lol
<paultag> dmcalloway_: Unit193 is Unit193
<Unit193> Oh, I love how jenni likes thafreak.
<dmcalloway_> I see - k
<belkinsa> skellat: Added the links to the page, feel free to change it
<belkinsa> If anyone cares: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1299
<jenni> [ Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Mistakes made and addressed ] - https://j.mp/1fsIUS5
<dmcalloway_> Mark SHuttleworth seems to be a lightning rod of controversy sometimes... :)
<belkinsa> Seems to be.
<belkinsa> skellat:ping
<belkinsa> Before I send out the Doodle poll, which times are okay for most of you and days also?
<dmcalloway_> This time slot worked well for me
<belkinsa> Day also?
<drkokandy> I would put some weekday options as well - I know they didn't work that well this time, but the other two Saturdays on the Doodle didn't work for me last time I think
<belkinsa> I did, also I have nothing for the Thanksgiving week.  It's that week before and that week after.
<dmcalloway_> I see - for me, mornings are open Monday, as well as Wednesday to Friday. I work 2nd shift, so afternoons and evenings are out for me during the week
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> I feel like the weekend days work the best for the most
<belkinsa> That includes Friday evenings
<paultag> passive tone ftl
<belkinsa> Is this good: http://doodle.com/7tqw3hixmi4h4qs4 ?
<jenni> [ Doodle: Ohio LoCo Follow Up Meeting ] - https://j.mp/1fsKFPp
<paultag> "Mistakes were made"
<paultag> rather then "Canonical made a mistake"
<paultag> Canonical made a mistake
<paultag> oh wow
<belkinsa> I know there is an errr.
<paultag> nevermind.
<paultag> title still sux
<belkinsa> Okay, I think I fixed the poll
<belkinsa> http://doodle.com/7tqw3hixmi4h4qs4
<jenni> [ Doodle: Ohio LoCo Follow Up Meeting ] - https://j.mp/1fsKFPp
<belkinsa> Night everyone
<drkokandy> night belkinsa
<jenni> oh baby
<Unit193> Oh dear, now it likes you, drkokandy.
<drkokandy> wha jenni?
<drkokandy> omg
<drkokandy> what did I do?
<Unit193> drkokandy: Oh, and everything good over where you are?
<drkokandy> yeah, things are good here Unit193, how about over there?
<dmcalloway_> Goiodnight belkinsa !
<dmcalloway_> Goodnight*
<Unit193> I'd say fairly good, just waiting for the snow to hit.
<drkokandy> are they saying Monday or Tuesday we could get snow?
<Unit193> Tuesday.
<drkokandy> gotcha
<dmcalloway_> ChanServ
<skellat> FWIW, I'm going to have to put LoCo Portal back on the agenda as the meeting report system on it still sucks: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/682/detail/
<jenni> [ November Business Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1cs04gO
<skellat> .wx KHZY
<jenni> Cover: Overcast ☁, Temp: 53.6°F (12°C), Dew Point: 35.6°F (2°C), Pressure: 29.91in (1010mb), Wind: Moderate breeze 13kt (↑) - KYNG 03:51Z
 * skellat **SLAPS** jenni
<skellat> jenni: Again you give me the forecast for Youngstown's Air National Guard base even when I specifically state the ICAO code for the Ashtabula County Airport
<jenni> skellat: Nothing is truly random.
<skellat> jenni: There's still Mafia activity out that way!
<jenni> skellat, What is important to you?
<Unit193> jenni: How ya doing, babe?
<jenni> Unit193: I'm doing fine, how about you?
<Unit193> :)
<skellat> At least here's the local weather: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6391748/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/1cLpxWU
<drkokandy> jenni is mafia
<jenni> drkokandy: *is male* *youre female*.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<drkokandy> jenni: what?
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<Unit193> drkokandy: She's hitting on you.
<jenni> drkokandy: Implement Code B. Section 189_yllp-59.
<drkokandy> again? this is one assertive bot
<Unit193> "Tomorrow is forecast to be Much Cooler than today."
<drkokandy> brr
<skellat> So, is this Dr. Gilbert's dissertation?  http://tx0.org/6y3/
<skellat> (Shortlinked because the original linked turned into a smiley when first pasted into the window)
 * skellat is hopefully not walking the dog tomorrow whilst being pelted with ice pellets
<drkokandy> I just noticed that our IRC meeting is the day after the 7th birthday of the Ubuntu Ohio Launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1cLqEpz
<drkokandy> I mean, the IRC verification hearing meeting
<Unit193> Heh.
<Unit193> Met any other linux users locally recently?  For me it's still the people I knew.
<drkokandy> No really, but I've been going out to the Akron LUG when I can. Some nice people there, and I've been learning a lot about different applications and technologies, since one or more members presents on a different topic each time.
<drkokandy> *Not really
<Unit193> Wow.
<drkokandy> It's only about 50 minutes each way, but since it's usually dinner plus an hour presentation plus discussion, I figure it's probably worth it since there's still so much I don't know about Linux
<andygraybeal> what is a good irc client for th eterminal, i remember irssi being good but that was years ago.
<andygraybeal> i plan on using it with tmux.... i'm not used to tmux, i grew up on screen.
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Irssi is the best, but some odd people use weechat, like yano.
<andygraybeal> thank you
<andygraybeal> i looked at weechat, it looks neat!
<andygraybeal> and cute
<Unit193> (Both are usable, I was kind of kidding, I use irssi. :P )
<andygraybeal> :)  thank you
<cid420_> I been waiting to be approved on launchpad for about a week now. how long does it take for me to be approved?
<yano> WeeChat is better
<Unit193> cid420_: Howdy, skellat was trying to say that you were only missing the signing of https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Codes of Conduct ] - https://j.mp/17h7KPy
<cid420_> ok i will look into it
<cid420_> thanks
<Unit193> Sure, and welcome.
<cid420_> ok I do not understand the question on getting a footprint. where do i get this footprint?
<cid420_> ok never i figured it out. since i am running 13.04 where would i find this password and encryption for my OpenPGP
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct or http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv might help?
<jenni> [ SigningCodeofConduct - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/HLjFyS
<jenni> https://j.mp/HLjDHn
<Unit193> If you have a GPG key, then you will know it, if not, then you will have to create.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Well heya!
<BiosElement> Hey there, How's it going?
<Unit193> Have coffee, but made it weaker than I'd like.
<BiosElement> Strong coffee is important >.<
<Unit193> Looking again at namecheap for domains. :P   Had an Ohio IRC meeting last night as well, and I read it, flavors we make here are accepted into the Ohio LoCo! :-----D
<Unit193> (Kidding.)
<BiosElement> Actually just reading over the logs now
<Unit193> Darn, can't find the line I mangled to say that...
<BiosElement> Soo, is now a bad time to mention I'm testing out Fedora? And that Gnome3 is actually pretty nice? *ducks under table and prepares for siege*
<Unit193> I thought you had moved away, was guessing Fedora.
<BiosElement> Moving away is too strong a word
<BiosElement> Just Unity and my Nvidia drivers have some really weird quirks
<Unit193> Heh, I don't/wouldn't like Gnome2, Gnome3, or Unity.  (Cinnamon and MATE too if I have to say it.)
<BiosElement> Honestly I'm thinking of giving UbuntuGNOME a shot.
<Unit193> Fedora has a newer Gnome, IIRC.
<BiosElement> Unity + Gnome3 both have similar but surprisingly different workflows, but I think they're both worth trying out actually.
<BiosElement> Yup, by a full point release
<Unit193> Meh, I like Xfce, and Openbox isn't so bad at all, 'tis why I made a custom flavor of it.
<BiosElement> I like my fancy things ;P
<Unit193> Xfce is plenty fancy for me, openbox is the "bare" one.
<Unit193> So, no love for KDE anymore?
<Unit193> (http://unit193.ninth.su/openbox/ couple of older screenshots from me live system. :D)
<jenni> [ Index of /openbox/ ] - https://j.mp/1dWuGbI
<BiosElement> Nope, no love for KDE anymore. Not a fan of their kitchen-sink direction
<BiosElement> Quite nice
<BiosElement> "Debian started arguing about whether it should remove all references to the distro-that-shall-not-be-named but then decided to argue about whether it should enforce its own trademarks which lead to an argument about…"
<BiosElement> I think I found my favorite line ever
<Unit193> Hrm, and once it's actually done, LXQT isn't your thing?
<paultag> uh
<paultag> I found it insulting
<paultag> it's the tone
<paultag> marks really needs to talk with his doctor about all this pent up debian distaste
<Unit193> I'd be happy if Ubuntu pushed good stuff back up, which it appears to actually do, at least somewhat to me.
<BiosElement> It seems pretty fair to me. It's an overreaction and disturbing to be honest. One issue like this shouldn't be causing everyone to freak out.
<paultag> BiosElement: did you even *read* the email
<paultag> BiosElement: at the bottom ian says it was a *joke*
<paultag> jesus
<BiosElement> Yep, I've read the full email and that really doesn't matter in terms of the law, although it probably should.
<paultag> wat
<paultag> ok, back to real work for me
<skellat> I was going to point this out that showed up on planet.u.c: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2013/11/09/canonical-and-the-cease-and-desist-letter/
<jenni> [ Canonical and the Cease and Desist Letter | Free Trader Beowulf ] - https://j.mp/1dWvm0F
<Unit193> cid420_: Did you get it?
<BiosElement> Yeah, I saw Jono's response and some of the other comments and stopped reading. It was honestly just depressing.
<Unit193> But... Dang.
<cid420_> Unit193, what tool should I use to create the GPG key, because the help was talking about the 10.04 and i have 13.04 kubuntu.
<dzho> Exhibit A: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/489/how-would-ubuntu-bug-1-be-fixed-if-ask-ubuntu-uses-a-windows-platform
<jenni> [ How would Ubuntu Bug #1 be fixed if Ask Ubuntu uses a Windows Platform? - Ask Ubuntu Meta ] - https://j.mp/1dWxNjU
<dzho> Exhibit B: https://micahflee.com/2013/11/canonical-shouldnt-abuse-trademark-law-to-silence-critics-of-its-privacy-decisions/
<jenni> [ Canonical shouldn’t abuse trademark law to silence critics of its privacy decisions | micah.f.lee ] - https://j.mp/1dWxQwf
<dzho> Either Canonical is careful about it's trademarks, and condones the use of Microsoft software via askubuntu despite Bug #1, or
<dzho> it is generous about its trademarkes, but is using them to silence critics like Lee.
<dzho> but then, we know all about this, given a) that "Ubuntu" would always be free, with no qualifications yet, b) Ubuntu One.
<jrgifford> Unit193: paultag argh. :p
<Unit193> paultag be gone. :(
<Unit193> jrgifford: Howdy.
<dzho> I think people are willing to cut a company trying to make a go of it some slack.
<jrgifford> I go away for a weekend, and then I come back to this. ;p
<cid420> ok its not taking my fingerprint whne I import it
<cid420> No offence it seems when i ask for help i get ignored, is it because i am a newbie?
<BiosElement> cid420, Generally people don't answer if they don't have any idea. It's nothing to do with you being new. You're better off asking in #ubuntu, but if it's just a gpg key guide there's one here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jenni> [ GnuPrivacyGuardHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://j.mp/eVZdTA
<Unit193> cid420: I've not done it for a while, I use my gpg key but I don't do much.
<Unit193> cid420: What's your fingerprint?  Did you upload it to a keyserver?
<dzho> cid420: sorry.  what are you trying to do with your fingerprint, again?
<belkinsa> If you are doing it the GUI way, the instuctions are outdated.
<belkinsa> Or it seems.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-03
<canthus13> Whee. I'll never buy System76 again.  Customer service is.. lacking, at best.
<Unit193> System76?  Cheri claimed the other one was bad, but sys76 was actually fair, IIRC.
<canthus13> Yeah.. I haven't even got the laptop yet and they're already dicking me around. I understand supply line issues. I figured since it's been two weeks and still no laptop, they might do me a favor and throw in an upgrade. Nothing. Just 'oh, it'll only be a few more days.'
<canthus13> I could have bought the exact same laptop on amazon for less, with 1/4 the shipping charges, just branded differently. I bought system76 do try and support a company that supports linux. :/
<Unit193> Oh bah. :/
<canthus13> But yeah. I rememver Cheri's ZaReason experience. :/
<canthus13> *remember
<belkinsa> Well, I'm not buying from them or ZaReason either then.
<canthus13> Yeah. It's disappointing, especially since the 14" laptop they sell is basically a rebranded Clevo.
<belkinsa> skellat, what flavour do you use?  Lubuntu or Xubuntu or what?
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<belkinsa> o/ PCLine_
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> belkinsa: skellat tends to be an Xubuer.
<belkinsa> That's what I figured but he is also in the #lubuntu-offtopic channel
<Unit193> Last I knew you didn't either. :P
<Unit193> Several people in there don't really use it, same with other channels.
<belkinsa> Well, things changed and all because of Phillw.
<belkinsa> Unit193, very true.  It seems that there are more bouncer lurkers than real people in some of the channels!
<PCLine_> Mmmmmm   That Pizza hit the spot!
<Unit193> What type?
<PCLine_> Dont know.  It just appeared on a plate in front of me.
<PCLine_> I would assume it was a frozen type heated over.
 * skellat finds that apparently things blow up on IRC when he's in the shower after a long day of helping family move into a new home
<belkinsa> Sorry for my question then, skellat
<skellat> belkinsa: There is nothing to apologize for
<belkinsa> I know, just a bad habit
<skellat> belkinsa: It is routine for members of ~xubuntu-team to sit in the dev channels for the other flavors
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<skellat> #lubuntu-offtopic is as close as there is to a dev channel for L
<skellat> For a while I made sure I was also sitting and watching in #kubuntu-devel
<skellat> It helps with the promotion of lateral cooperation
<skellat> belkinsa: For the avoidance of doubt, though, my parents use Lubuntu while I use Xubuntu
<belkinsa> I see. Lucky you, that your parents support your useage of Linux.
<belkinsa> ;)
<skellat> Nah, it was more my getting tired of trying to fix XP
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<skellat> belkinsa: Are you going to go vote tomorrow?
<belkinsa> No.
<skellat> Why not?
<belkinsa> I don't know I'm not choosing to vote, perhaps because...never mind.  It's hard to explain.
<belkinsa> But I want to say that it seems that we are electing the same people in Congress and the Courts year after year.
<skellat> We have a bunch of open spots in Ashtabula County without incumbents due to deaths and mandatory retirement ages so things will change after tomorrow's election
<Unit193> skellat: But what about #u-devel, mythbuntu, ubuntustudio, edubuntu, and the others!? :P
<skellat> I was sitting in #u-devel for a while
<skellat> Then I left
<skellat> Just as I bugged out on #lubuntu-offtopic
<skellat> Mythbuntu and Edubuntu only release LTS to LTS now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-06
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Ubuntu Online Summit November 2014 -- http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<skellat> I forgot to update the channel topic :-\
<PCLine_> Thats how much I dont read the Topic!
<skellat> The election yesterday went well and I even got my analytical report done before going to bed.  Even posted it here: https://identi.ca/alpacaherder/note/IjI5LPZfQcCZCo2CBEL6oQ
<jenni> [ Why I was sorry worried about absentee votes and other funny stuff elections-wise... - Identi.ca ] - https://j.mp/1s6LsJm
<skellat> PCLine_, how was your day today?
<PCLine_> It was great until I started to come home and its already pitch dark out side.  How about you?
<skellat> Tried to diagnose a Win7 box and realized why I don't like using Windows anymore
<PCLine_> It could be worse....You could be troubleshooting Win8!
<skellat> True
<PCLine_> Every time I work on this computer I Dislike Win8 more and more!  And everyday I say it can not get any worse And everyday I find it does.
<PCLine_> Whats wrong with your Win7 system?
<skellat> It wasn't mine, praise be
<skellat> User Profile Loader died
<skellat> The machine had spent two weeks in Hibernate and didn't come back in a coherent fashion
<skellat> Since the owner had one user account and it had all the admin permissions...no access...
<skellat> The machine booted my Xubuntu 14.04 LiveCD
<skellat> And the NTFS drive was something it would NOT touch
<PCLine_> that is funny.  MS removed Recovery Console from windows so you have to fix it with Linux!
<Unit193> NTFS support still isn't the best, it's been marked dirty and next Windows boot it'll chkntfs it.
<PCLine_> I have a program that will activate the Admin Users and change the password on it.
<PCLine_> Another nice feature of Windows....I have been up and running for an hour I need to reboot!
<Unit193> kon-boot will fix that password problem. :P
<Unit193> [20:36:34] < Unit193> kon-boot will fix that password problem. :P
<Unit193> Dowh, he quit again.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-08
<skellat> ¡Bong!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-03
<Unit193> PCLine__: So back to playing around?
<PCLine__> Yes - Got time to reload Ubuntu on my Laptop.
<PCLine__> and I have updated it.
<PCLine__> now trying to make sure everything is loaded and running right.
<Unit193> There's a slight problem with routing traffic through the VPS/VPN, a lot of things start giving you Metric and French.
<PCLine__> I have never (yet) setup VPN on this setup - I have that on my wish list.  Not needed at this time.
<Unit193> OpenVPN is a usual and good one, I use GVPE.
<PCLine__> New Laptop is running 64Bit and I have 8Gb Ram - I can run a little more then before.
<PCLine__> Want to setup an install with a desktop on it
<Unit193> I'm a fan of Xubuntu. ;)
<PCLine__> Can I just install XFCE on what I have?
<Unit193> Yes, though if you don't install the xubuntu-core or xubuntu-desktop tasks, it won't have all the nice configuration.
<PCLine__> Never mind - I loaded 14.04 so I could have LTS.  I will donwload the latest 15 something and try it. 
<PCLine__> Installing System - Note you must change the boot order in HyperV to install the software!
<thafreak> installed 15.10 vanila unity in a VM to try it out...still not a fan...
<thafreak> Tried kubuntu 15.10 live on an old laptop, that wasn't horrible...still don't like that weird desktop folder plasma widget thing though
<thafreak> Anything else worth trying?
<dzho> I've been using xubuntu on a desktop and a laptop and it hasn't been horrible
<thafreak> the new werewolf version?
 * dzho looks up
<dzho> oh, I see we've covered xubuntu
<dzho> well, mentioned it at least
<dzho> probably not any new version, had it for a while now
<thafreak> i may give that a shot...
<thafreak> and the gnome version
<dzho> my firefox crashes a *lot* on the laptop though come to think of it.  whether that's xubuntu's fault or not I could say for sure, but I doubt
<thafreak> I'm still a fan of gnome-shell on machines that can run it...
<thafreak> what version of firefox? is it like the latest?
<dzho> probably.  rolling releases and all that, right
<Unit193> dzho: FWIW, I don't really crash Firefox.
<Unit193> You could always use Openbox, thafreak. :D
<PCLine__> XUbuntu needs 1024Mb of Ram in my HyperV setup :(
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/TVTye/status/661689924245155840
<jenni> LATE ELECTION NIGHT ALERT: Southern Ohio polls w/ stay open til 9p due to early glitches. http://wlwt.tv/6015BP97T @wkyc @wlwt | By: @TVTye, Date: Tue Nov 03 23:42:26 +0000 2015, RT#: 1, Favs: 0
<yano> https://vote.ohio.gov/
<jenni> [ Ohio Decides - Election Night Reporting ] - https://j.mp/1Q4voJg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-04
<Unit193> Too bad it doesn't show local issues.
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/content/sections/local/elections/index.html
<jenni> [ Election Results - November 3, 2015 | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1kqttRV
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/sections/news/government-politics/elections/index.html
<jenni> [ Election results 2015 | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1KWI5Os
<Unit193> Ah.  Local one has some stuff, but not displayed or updated well.
<Unit193> jrgifford, belkinsa: Re-verification is in 2 weeks.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-05
<yano> https://youtu.be/d-XbjFn3aqE
<jenni> [ Fun With Gas | MythBusters - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/20xyb1h
<PCLine__> Hello OHIO
<yano> Howdy
<PCLine__> Hey yano - Hows things with you?
<yano> alrighty, you?
<PCLine__> Great today.
<PCLine__> Wondering if I could go outside and get something done (in the dark)!
<Unit193> ...Is that like "Hello Seattle"?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-06
<PCLine__> Sure it was just like that!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-08
<linuxn00b1> hello
<Unit193> At 2am?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<linuxn00b1> is 2 am late? i usually stay up until 5 lol
<Unit193> I try to get to sleep before 4am, it doesn't always happen.
<linuxn00b1> yeah i try to get to bed by 2 lol. it never happens.
<linuxn00b1> yesterday i stayed up until 7 am
<Unit193> Sometimes means I get anywhere from 4-2 hours of sleep...
<linuxn00b1> that sucks. i usually still get at least get 6. i work second shift. lol
<Unit193> well on top I don't sleep well, so can be fun.
<linuxn00b1> i don't either. i usually toss and turn.
<Unit193> So what brings you to -us-oh?
<Unit193> Building isos now, fun times...
<linuxn00b1> well i live in ohio. figured this would be a good chat to join lol. 
<linuxn00b1> plus i'm trying to wrap my mind completely around computer literacy. learn a crap load more than i know now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-11-07
<yano> https://gttp.votinginfoproject.org/
<jenni> [ Find Out Where To Vote — Get to the Polls ] - https://bit.ly/2eVpZb8
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-11-08
<yano> VOTE TODAY, https://gttp.votinginfoproject.org/
<jenni> [ Find Out Where To Vote — Get to the Polls ] - https://bit.ly/2eVpZb8
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-06
<yano> https://www.wired.com/story/ditch-all-those-other-messaging-apps-heres-why-you-should-use-signal/
<jenni> [ Why We Should All Be Using the Encrypted Chat App Signal | WIRED ] - https://bit.ly/2h94qUk
<yano> Don't forget to VOTE tomorrow!!! -- https://www.sos.state.oh.us/elections/voters/toolkit/sample-ballot/
<jenni> [ Sample Ballot - Ohio Secretary of State ] - https://bit.ly/2h6Jygl
<yano> this link is better, https://www.sos.state.oh.us/elections/voters/toolkit/
<jenni> [ Voter Toolkit - Ohio Secretary of State ] - https://bit.ly/2h7xlbc
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-11
<drkokandy> Hello Cincinnati
<drkokandy> I'm at UC for WordCamp :o
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-04
 * smkellat needs to stop trashing his system in failed attempts to upgrade to eoan
<smkellat> Does anybody have an after-action report that they would like to offer concerning OLF 2019?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-08
 * Unit193 still hopes to see progress on https://www.legislature.ohio.gov/legislation/legislation-committee-documents?id=GA133-SB-119
<jenni> [ The Ohio Legislature ] - https://bit.ly/2orKMcR
<yano> oh boy
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-09
<smkellat> Do we need to whip up a letter writing campaign behind SB 119?
<smkellat> At this point my Hatch Act prohibitions are gone so I can actually do such things again.
